# Aufbau Zerode Taniwha Trail



## codit (9. November 2018)

Diese Woche habe ich beim Importeur Christopher May (MRC-Trading) ein Rahmenset des brandneuen Carbon-Fullys von Rob Metz mit Pinion-Antriebsstrang bestellt. Auf die Lieferung muss ich noch ca. 4 Wochen warten. Im Faden möchte ich den Aufbau des Bikes dokumentieren.

Das Taniwha Trail ist eine Variante des bereits seit 3 Jahren angebotenen gleichnamigen Enduros mit auf 140mm reduziertem Federweg und modifizierter Geometrie. Sitz- und Lenkwinkel sind etwas steiler, das Tretlager liegt etwas tiefer. Details finden sich auf der Zerode-Homepage (https://zerodebikes.com/taniwha-trail). Mein Rahmenset kommt in schwarz und in Rahmengröße 455. Es wird vermutlich das Erste sein, das in Europa ausgeliefert wird.

Der Aufbau wird geplant recht langsam über die nächsten 4-5 Monate vonstatten gehen. Der Grund für das Schneckentempo ist einfach: Im Winterhalbjahr bin ich beruflich freiwillig immer recht stark eingespannt, damit mir im Sommer viel Zeit zum Biken bleibt. Neben dem Neuaufbau steht auch noch die Jahreswartung der gestressten Familienbikes Helius AC, Helius RC und Helius AM (ja lauter Nicolai) an. Außerdem hoffe ich, über die Zeit bei den Anbauteilen das eine oder andere Schnäppchen zu machen, um die Kosten zu drücken.

Im nächsten Post werde ich Euch mehr zu meinem Hintergrund, zum Konzept des geplanten Gesamtaufbaus und zum Entscheidungsprozess erzählen, der zur Wahl des Taniwha Trail führte.

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt hier in den nächsten Monaten genau so viel Spaß wie ich!!!


----------



## themountain (9. November 2018)

Sehr interessant...bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (10. November 2018)

Warum habe ich mich für das Taniwha Trail entschieden, was will ich damit anstellen und welche Anforderungen stelle ich an den Aufbau? Am besten ich fange mal damit an, mich kurz vorzustellen.

Vor 16 Jahren hatte ich erst als spätberufener 40er den ersten Kontakt zum MTB. Beinahe sofort war ich unheilbar infiziert und verbringe seit damals jede freie Minute auf dem Bike, mit dem Schrauben daran und seit dessen Gründung mit Arbeiten für den Betreiberverein des Fuchstrail. Funktioniert familiär glücklicherweise prima, weil meine Frau diese Leidenschaft teilt.

Am liebsten fahre ich trail- und höhenmeterlastige Touren, meistens zusammen mit meiner Frau. Wir sind meistens direkt ab Haus/Garage in unserem Heimatrevier Bergstraße / vorderer Odenwald unterwegs und fahren praktisch an jedem Wochenende des Jahres  2 Touren mit jeweils um die 1500 Höhenmeter. Dazu kommen unter der Woche je nach Jahreszeit noch 1-4 kürzere Feierabendausfahrten. Im Sommerurlaub geht es in die Alpen, meist in die Dolomiten. Dort fahren wir in der Regel eine mittelschwere Wochentour und verbringen noch eine gute Woche in der Umgebung des Kronplatz, der für mich in den letzten 50 Jahren zur 2. Heimat geworden ist (im Winter bin ich immer 2 Wochen dort). Auf meinen Touren gefällt mir am besten sowas:



Natürlich muss bei interessanten Alpentouren auch mal ein paar 100 Höhenmeter getragen werden. Ist nicht die große Freude, macht mir aber auch nichts aus!

Regelmäßig fahre ich auch gebaute Strecken. Dabei ziehe ich (sicher altersbedingt) Flowtrails den sprunglastigeren Linien vor. Am Kronplatz mag ich die Ruis und den unteren Teil des Gassl, die Herrnegg komme ich runter, sie ist mir aber eigentlich zu hart. Bei mir Zuhause in Bensheim haben wir in 2017 nach einigen Jahren Vorbereitung den Fuchstrail mit einer „blauen“ flowlastigen Abfahrt und einer „roten“ Jumpline eröffnet.




Beim Betreiberverein des Fuchstrail gehöre ich zu den Gründungsmitgliedern und bin für die Überwachung des Zustands der beiden Strecken verantwortlich.  Die Blaue fahre ich gerne und baue sie eigentlich immer in die Wochenausfahrten ein:




Aber Achtung, ich bin bergab eher einer von der langsameren, bedächtigen Sorte, also das Gegenteil eines Enduro-Racers. Und Trails fahre ich genauso gerne hochwärts wie runter.

Übers Jahr kommen bei mir so im Schnitt 200.000 Höhenmeter auf dem MTB zusammen. Weil es auf meinem Touren in der Regel steil rauf und wieder runter geht fahre ich dabei eine eher kleine Streckenleistung von etwa 6000 km per anno.

Ihr könnt Euch jetzt sicher vorstellen, welche Bikes ich bevorzuge: Trail- bis Allmountain nach heutigem Sprachgebrauch. Ich mag dabei Ausprägungen mit Schwerpunkten bei Kletterleistung und Wendigkeit. Stabilität bei hoher Geschwindigkeit zum „Drüberbügeln“ oder „Ballern“ brauche ich eher nicht. Wichtig ist mir extreme Wartungsarmut, insbesondere im Bereich des Antriebsstrangs. Ich möchte nicht öfter als einmal im Jahr Ritzel und Kettenblatt wechseln.

In Folge meiner Wartungsfaulheit fahre ich seit 2004 ausschließlich Getriebebikes, in historischer Ermanglung von Alternativen bisher immer mit Rohloff-Speedhub. Seit 2009 begleitet mich in Frühjahr, Sommer und Herbst ein Helius AC (Modelljahr 2010) von Kalle Nicolai: Größe L, hinten 140mm, vorne 150 mm. Das Teil wiegt komplett (mit Pedalen und Tacho) 14.4 kg. Nicht leicht, für mich aber in Ordnung. So sieht es im aktuellen Ausbauzustand aus:







Im Winter sattle ich bisher ein Hardtail, seit 2015 ein Nicolai Argon AM:




Und mit dem Winter-Hardtail beginnt die eigentliche Aufbaustory des Taniwha Trail.  Im Frühjahr 2017 schlug mein PSA-Wert Alarm. Nach langen Untersuchungen und 3 Monaten Zwangspause vom Biken gaben die Mediziner zum Glück Entwarnung: Die Prostata ist entzündet, aber ansonsten o.k. Ursache vermutlich starke Druck/Schlagbelastung über längere Zeiträume. Damit war klar. Das Winter-Hardtail wird zur Sicherheit durch ein Fully ersetzt. Und dieses Winter-Fully wird mein eingefahrenes Helius AC. Aber was fahre ich in Zukunft im Sommer?

Getriebe war gesetzt, Speedhub-Fullys sind aber am MTB-Markt nicht mehr präsent. Eine Folge der Produkte der Firma Pinion, die Getriebelösungen ohne hohe ungefederte Masse am Hinterrad ermöglichen. An dieser Stelle darf ich bemerken, dass mich die Masse der Speedhub am Hinterrad mit Ausnahme von seltenen Situationen beim Umsetzen nie wirklich gestört hat. Aber nun ja, die Nachfrage kann auch mal dem Angebot folgen, also wird es ein Pinion-Fully. Aber viel schwerer als mein Helius AC sollte es nicht werden. Ich muss und will das Neue ja auch mal tragen und leider ist meine Wirbelsäule auch nicht jünger als ich.

Nach intensiver Recherche gab es für meine Ansprüche – Kompletträder bleiben bei mir immer außen vor, ich ziehe Lebensfreude aus dem Selbstaufbau – nur 3 mögliche Alternativen, alle mit Vorteilen (+) und Nachteilen (-).

1)  Nicolai G13 GPI
+  zur Qualität habe ich bei Nicolai wirklich Vertrauen
-   Für mich zu viel Fastforward bei der Geometrie (wie gesagt ich bin eher ein Langsamer)
-   Flaschenhalter wenn überhaupt, dann nur mit Bastelei an ungünstiger Position möglich
-   29er, die Laufradgröße zieht für mich nur Nachteile (Gewicht, Agilität) nach sich,
     Laufruhe und Überrollverhalten sind für mich zweitrangig
-   Gewicht ist zu hoch, ein Aufbau unter 17 kg (Größe M) kaum möglich
-   nur mit Gates Riemen möglich. Ich habe da so meine Zweifel bei Dauereinsatz in Regen      und Matsch
-  Nicolai hat es für 2019 schon wieder aus dem Portfolio gestrichen. Nur noch G15 GPI,
    mit mehr Federweg, noch schwerer

2)  MiTech Szenario
+  meine Wunschgeometrie (habe ich parat) wäre in 27.5 umsetzbar und bezahlbar
+  auch mit Kette und leichter Pinion C-Line möglich
-   keine belastbaren Erfahrungen zur Qualität der Kinematik
-   Gewicht zu hoch, ein Aufbau unter 16 kg (eher 16.5 kg) kaum möglich

3)  Zerode Taniwha
+  laut diverser Tests sehr gute Kinematik
+  Kette und leichte Pinion C-Line
+- Geometrie naja, o.k. aber zuviel Federweg (160mm), zu abfahrtslastig
+- Gewicht am Rande des Erträglichen, Aufbau mit 15.5+ kg möglich
-   Plastikrahmen
-   Proprietäres Kettenblatt (4mm Offset) bei C-Line

Also alles nicht so richtig das Wahre. Aber im April 2018 gab es die ersten Meldungen, dass Zerode ein abgespecktes für mich besser geeignetes Rahmenset auf den Markt bringt:

4)  Zerode Taniwha Trail
+  Kinematik
+  Geometrie dicht an meinem Optimalwunsch in 27.5
+  Aufbau mit 15 (-?) kg möglich
+  Kette und leichte Pinion C-Line
+- Plastik (aber in Alu ist meine Gewichtsvorgabe wohl nicht erreichbar)
-   Proprietäres Kettenblatt (4mm Offset) bei C-Line

In einer guten ehrlichen Diskussion hat mich Rob Metz (der Konstrukteur hinter Zerode) von der Qualität seiner Carbonrahmen überzeugt. Eine konstruktive Möglichkeit zur Nutzung offsetfreier Kettenblätter (Pinion Standard) scheint mir im Bedarfsfall mittlerweile auch umsetzbar.

*Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es wird ein Taniwha Trail und es soll maximal 15 kg (inklusive Pedale und Tacho) wiegen.
*


----------



## sharky (12. November 2018)

das bike sieht richtig gut aus. aber wie bist du auf die gekommen? ich hätte vermutlich ziemlich lange gesucht und die immer noch nicht gefunden


----------



## MichiP (12. November 2018)

cool.....Hab ich mal ein abo dran gehängt


----------



## Ahija (12. November 2018)

Hier lese ich mal mit - das sieht interessant aus


----------



## codit (12. November 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> das bike sieht richtig gut aus. aber wie bist du auf die gekommen? ich hätte vermutlich ziemlich lange gesucht und die immer noch nicht gefunden


@sharky, als Getriebefreak ist mir der Rob nicht unbekannt gewesen, er "bastelt" schon seit vielen Jahren an solchen Bikes. In 2016 gab es dann hier im News-Bereich mal eine Vorstellung seines Taniwha-Enduroprojekts: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zerode-taniwha-vollcarbon-pinion-enduro-aus-neuseeland.810537/


----------



## sharky (12. November 2018)

ah... ist also eine eigene szene, die getriebefraktion


----------



## codit (12. November 2018)

So jetzt brauch ich mal moralische Unterstützung. Es muss ein metrischer 210x55 Dämpfer rein. Für mich kommen sowohl ein Fox DPS Evol LV als auch ein Fox DPX2 Evol LV in Frage. Beide gibt es in der Größe nur als Factory. Kashima stört mich nicht, würde etwas Kontrast zum Schwarz des Rahmens (und der meisten geplanten Anbauteile) bieten.

Ich zweifle für mich, ob die sicher bessere Performance des DPX2 seine etwa 170 gr Mehrgewicht aufwiegt. Vor allem, weil ich bisher nicht gerade der Feinfühler bei Dämpfungsperformance war (Speedhub!). Mit dem DPX2 wird es nach meiner Planung schwer, unter 15 kg zu bleiben. Die 130 Euronen Preisunterschied sind mir an der Stelle hingegen egal. Selber tendiere ich zum DPS. Was meint Ihr zur Dämpferwahl?


----------



## sharky (13. November 2018)

wenn die 170g schond ie 15kg ins wanken bringen, dürfte das rad wohl noch mehrere tretminen in sachen gewicht haben? wie viel trail mit hohem arbeitsanteil der federung am stück bergab fährst du denn? wenn du nicht der endurist vor dem herrn bist sondern eher AM-mäßig fährst solltest du auf den piggy auch verzichten können, ohne dass dir das öl zu warm wird. von den einstellmöglichkeiten her sind sie ja vergleichbar. komischer weise ist der DPX2 bei BC billiger als der DPS


----------



## Floh (13. November 2018)

Das hört sich an, als hätten wir ähnliche Ideen. Ich suche auch nach einem Getriebe-Fully, weil mir mein Pinion-Hardtail so gut gefällt. Im Gegensatz zu Dir finde ich die originale Taniwha-Geometrie ganz OK, könnte sogar vorne noch etwas flacher sein, aber ich bin auch 1,90m groß. Ich finde das Taniwha nur extrem teuer.

Momentan außerdem noch im Rennen: Das Guide von Deviate Cycles, aber nur mit Angleset.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (13. November 2018)

@sharky Meine Kalkulation (mit DPS) liegt bei 14,8 kg. Gerechnet mit dem Rahmengewicht vom bisherigen Taniwha. Die Zerode Rahmen für das aktuelle Modelljahr sollen aber etwas leichter geworden sein. Viel Luft zu den 15kg ist nicht, doch wie sagte schon der Beckenbauer "schaun mir mal".

Ich tendiere ja ebenfalls zum DPS, meine Trailabfahrten sind typischerweise nur wenig länger als 1 km. Aber auch am Kronplatz bei den gebauten Abfahrten um 8 km ist mir mein jetziger piggy-freier DT-Dämpfer noch nicht negativ aufgefallen. Rob Metz rät halt zum DPX2, deswegen bat ich um moralische Unterstützung. Danke Dir!

Zu den Preisen aktuell:
- Hibike: DPS 539, DPX2 683 (minus 6% als DIMBo) 
- BC: DPS 599, DPX2 793 (den günstigen 2018er gibt's es nicht in passender Einbaulänge)


----------



## codit (13. November 2018)

@Floh Das Deviate habe ich nicht in Betracht gezogen, hat mir zu viel Federweg. Deswegen fiel bei mir ja auch das normale Taniwha raus.
Beim Deviate gefällt mir unter Gewichts- und Effizienzgesichtspunkten auch die Kettenumlenkung nicht so recht. Die Hinterbaukinematik wird dadurch vermutlich super, das Konzept wird ja auch an anderer Stelle verfolgt (77designs?).

Die Zerodes sind aktuell übrigens 300 Euronen niedriger angesetzt als bisher. Macht 4699-, bei meinem dämpferlosen Rahmenset. Kein Schnäppchen, aber für Carbon-Rahmen plus Antriebsstrang noch von dieser Welt

EDIT: Die genannten 4699 Euronen waren Rabatt, weil ich der Erste war.! MRC Trading hat
         das Rahmen/Getriebekit mittlweile gelistet und zwar für 4999 (die schon 2018 für
         das "Ur-"Taniwha aufgerufen wurden)


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2018)

Hab garnicht mitbekommen das es jetzt auch ein Trail gibt. Eben mal auf der Seite gestöbert und bin begeistert 
Unter 15 sollten auch mit dem besseren Dämpfer möglich sein, denke ich 

G.


----------



## Ahija (13. November 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Macht 4699-, bei meinem dämpferlosen Rahmenset. Kein Schnäppchen, aber für Carbon-Rahmen plus Antriebsstrang noch von dieser Welt



Puh - das ist wirklich ein ganz schön happiger Pappenstiehl! Der Aufbau wird sicherlich entsprechend hochwertig komplettiert.. umso mehr dabei!


----------



## sharky (13. November 2018)

codit schrieb:


> @Floh
> Die Zerodes sind aktuell übrigens 300 Euronen niedriger angesetzt als bisher. Macht 4699-, bei meinem dämpferlosen Rahmenset. Kein Schnäppchen, aber für Carbon-Rahmen plus Antriebsstrang noch von dieser Welt


humpa... das ist schon ne ganz schöne menge holz


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. November 2018)

Allerdings in Form des Getriebes dann halt auch ein wirklicher Mehrwert (sofern man darauf Wert legt) gegenüber einem durchschnittlichen "Boutique"-Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (13. November 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Allerdings in Form des Getriebes dann halt auch ein wirklicher Mehrwert (sofern man darauf Wert legt) gegenüber einem durchschnittlichen "Boutique"-Bike.


das stümmts


----------



## Speedskater (13. November 2018)

Servus,
das schau ich mir auch an.

Hast Du dir auch das Cavalerie Anatrail angeschaut?
Ich finde das Antriebskonzept sehr interessant und wenn ich nicht schon ein 15,7 kg Alutech Fanes Pinion im Keller stehen hätte, würde ich mir sofort das Anakin bestellen. Mit dem Rahmen kann man ein Getriebe-Enduro mit ca. 14 kg und richtigen Reifen (Baron/Baron) aufbauen.
Nach 2 Jahren und ca. 15.000 km mit dem 1. Zahnriemen am Moppelchen wäre für mich der Zahnriemen gesetzt.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## codit (13. November 2018)

@Speedskater Das Effigear-Getriebe kam für mich nicht in Frage, deswegen habe ich auch nicht zu Cavalerie geschaut.

Vom Gewicht her natürlich top. Aber nachdem Nicolai das Effigear nach 1 Jahr wieder aus dem Angebot genommen hat war mir dieses Getriebe zu heikel, auch weil ich kein Wort französisch kann. Es wurde nur nebulös von "Problemen" gesprochen, eventuell kann @LB Jörg als Nutzer eines Effigear-Bikes mehr dazu sagen

Reifen wird es bei mir vorne in jedem Fall auch ein Baron werden, hinten schwanke ich noch zwischen MK3 2.4 (brauchbar, aber keine allzu hohe Laufleistung) und TK.

EDIT: Noch eine Ergänzung zum Gates-Riemen darf ich anfügen. Bei Pinion am Fully geht leider im Gegensatz zum Effigear-Getriebe nur Drehachse ungleich Antriebsachse. Es braucht also immer einen Riemenspanner. Nach meiner Kenntnis hat derzeit nur Nicolai einen geeigneten Spanner im Programm, der auch von MiTech an den Szenarios verbaut wird. Leider braucht dieser Riemenspanner ordentlich Bauraum und erfordert recht lange Kettenstreben.


----------



## Speedskater (13. November 2018)

Jörg hatte ich schon mal zu dem Thema kontaktiert und ich habe auch schon mal eine Probefahrt mit dem Bike von Schneemensch gemacht.
Die Kommunikation mit den Effigear-Jungs soll (nach Angabe von Schneemensch) auch in englisch funktionieren.


----------



## codit (13. November 2018)

@Speedskater Armin, ich find es schon interessant, was damals die Probleme zwischen Nicolai/Effigear als Ursache hatten. Kannst Du berichten? Bei Cavalerie scheitere ich leider auch aktuell an meinen mangelnden Französischkenntnissen. Auf der Webseite kann ich zwar EN als Sprache wählen, in den Submenüs bleibt trotzdem alles französisch.

Deckt sich leider mit meinen historischen Erfahrungen (25 Jahre her). Hab mal im EU-Auftrag in Japan gearbeitet, waren auch Franzosen dabei. Verständigung war schwer möglich.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2018)

codit schrieb:


> @Speedskater Armin, ich find es schon interessant, was damals die Probleme zwischen Nicolai/Effigear als Ursache hatten........



Würde mich auch interessieren. Hatte mal wegen einem neuen Schaltseil fürs Effi dort angerufen. War mein letzter Anruf dort, seit dem trau ich mich nimmer bei Nicolai anzurufen 

G.


----------



## Speedskater (13. November 2018)

Ob es Qualitätsprobleme gab oder ob es da anderweitig geknallt hat, keine Ahnung, was das Problem zwischen Nicolai und Effigear war.
Ich hatte ein paar Jahre französisch in der Schule, da ist bissel was hängen geblieben. Meistens können die Franzosen auch englisch, wollen aber nicht.


----------



## böser_wolf (13. November 2018)

Ich les Mal mit 
Effigear hat doch auch weniger Bandbreite oder?


----------



## hardtails (13. November 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Ich les Mal mit
> Effigear hat doch auch weniger Bandbreite oder?



ja
in meinen auge für den aufwand zu wenig


----------



## wosch (14. November 2018)

Interessantes Thema. ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (14. November 2018)

Richtig, Effigear hat 440%, Rohloff 526%, Pinion 1.18 636%.
Eine 1x11 Kettenschaltung hat auch ca. 440% 
Für ein Enduro/Trailbike würden mir die 440% reichen.


----------



## michi220573 (14. November 2018)

Abonniert !!! Ich durfte Anfang Oktober bei MRC Trading das "richtige" Taniwha zur Probe fahren. Leider nur ca. 6 km auf Feldwegen, aber die theoretische Liebe wandelte sich unmittelbar in eine praktische. Sowas hätte ich gern, werde aber wohl auf immer nur davon träumen können. Auch ich fahre ausschließlich Speedhub. Hab seit 2001 alle meine Bikes damit aufgebaut. Leider ist es sicher unmöglich, ein neues Fully mit einer alten Speedhub auszustatten, zumal mein Laufradbauer keine Speedhubs mehr einspeicht. Darum fahre ich immer noch ein 2011er Rotwild mit 26". Da bliebe auch für mich als einzig logische Nachfolge ein Pinion-Bike. Deshalb lese ich hier mit ganz viel Interesse mit, wünsche viel Spaß beim Aufbau und noch viel mehr beim Fahren dann ...


----------



## böser_wolf (14. November 2018)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Leider ist es sicher unmöglich, ein neues Fully mit einer alten Speedhub auszustatten, zumal mein Laufradbauer keine Speedhubs mehr einspeicht. Darum fahre ich immer noch ein 2011er Rotwild mit 26". Da bliebe auch für mich als einzig logische Nachfolge ein Pinion-Bike. Deshalb lese ich hier mit ganz viel Interesse mit, wünsche viel Spaß beim Aufbau und noch viel mehr beim Fahren dann ...


Ist auch bei Hardtails nicht einfach
Mit 135//9 da hatte ich Glück mit Sick Bicycles
Fully ist Pinion eh besser


----------



## Floh (14. November 2018)

Ich sehe Pinion generell als besser. Rohloff ist gut, keine Frage, aber diese ganze Masse da hinten stört schon. Ich habe meine Rohloff ins Tandem verpflanzt. Da freut man sich über den breiten Flansch und die Schaltbarkeit im Stand. Ist aber auch 26" mit 135mm Hinterbau.

Dass Rohloff keine Lösung für X12 oder Boost anbietet, zeigt eben auch, dass sie sich nicht vorrangig im MTB-Segment sehen. Ist eben eine Tourenrad-Lösung.


----------



## EvoOlli (14. November 2018)

Floh schrieb:


> Dass Rohloff keine Lösung für X12 oder Boost anbietet,



Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher:https://www.rohloff.de/de/produkte/speedhub/varianten/


----------



## codit (14. November 2018)

Die Laufradteile habe ich schon (teilweise) zusammen:




*Notubes Arch MK3 Felgen in 650B, 26mm Innenweite*
Ich fahre seit vielen Jahren an meinen Rädern Flow und Flow EX Felgen (natürlich schlauchlos) und hatte nie Probleme.
Meiner holden Ehefrau habe ich vor 2 Jahren einen Satz mit Arch MK3 aufgebaut, der von ihr intensiv und ebenfalls problemfrei genutzt wird.
Weil die Innenweite der Arch MK3 für die von mir am Taniwha geplante Bereifung (vorne Baron 2.4, hinten MK3 2.3 oder TK 2.2) ausreicht will ich die mal probieren. Eine leichte Felge bringt ja Agilität ins Bike. Für meine 80 kg sollte die Arch auch stabil genug sein. Falls nicht, werde ich halt auf Flow umspeichen.
Bei einer der Archs meiner Frau hat mal das Fügestück am Felgenstoss zu klappern angefangen. Laut den Laufradgurus und dem Importeur passiert das bei Notubes öfter (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/15488648/). Gegenmaßnahme: zur Fixierung Loctite 290 in den Felgenkasten laufen lassen. Habe ich diesmal schon vorbeugend gemacht.
Mit Loctite, aber ohne Aufkleber wiegen meine beiden Archs übrigens 433gr (die kommt nach vorne) bzw. 436gr.

*Sapim CX Ray und Polyax Nippel in 14mm*
Die CX Ray mag ich beim Aufbau einfach, weil man so einfach und elegant gegenhalten kann.

*Vordernabe Newmen 15x110 Jbend 32 Loch*
Wollte schon länger mal eine Newmen-Nabe ausprobieren. Die Nabe hat eine gelungene Flanscheometrie und ermöglicht mir mit nur 2 Speichenlängen auszukommen (vorne 274,276 hinten 276).

*Hinterradnabe Pinion H2R 142mm 32 Loch*
Die Pinion Singlespeed-Nabe der 2. Generation soll sehr gut mit dem hohen Kettenzug zurechtkommen, der mit Pinion Getriebe einhergeht. Mir gefällt der Stahfreilauf, dafür wiegt sie etwas mehr (340gr laut Hersteller). Die 120 Eingriffspunkte hinten sind wegen dem großen Leerwinkel des Getriebefreilaufs wichtig. Laut dem was man so hört, halten den Pinion-Kettenzug auf Dauer nur die H2R und ChrisKing sicher stand. ChrisKing war mir zu teuer.
Leider bekommt meine Freundlicher am Ort es seit Wochen nicht hin, die H2R zu beschaffen. Wenn es noch lange dauert, werde ich über einen Versender beziehen.

Das Vorderrad ist mittlerweile gebaut:



Wiegt 726gr nackt, 743gr komplett mit Notubes-Ventil und Tesa 4289 Felgenband.
Beim  Aufbau habe ich mit Tensiometerunterstützung auf hohe und homogene Spannung Wert gelegt. Spannungen links liegen zwischen 1200 und 1280 N, rechts zwischen 800 und 870 N. Rundlauf und Höhenschlag sind mir nicht so wichtig, aber mit +-0.4mm für MTB-Zwecke auch ganz passabel geworden.


----------



## Speedskater (14. November 2018)

Die Hope Trial auf 142x12 umgebaut, die funzt auch.


----------



## codit (14. November 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Hope Trial auf 142x12 umgebaut, die funzt auch.


Armin, die hatte ich auch mal auf dem Schirm , gibt es auch direkt als 142x12 (Hibike?). Habe aber hier im Forum schon 2 Berichte über Defekte (Achsbruch) in Verbindung mit Pinion gelesen. Die Hope ist übrigens nochmal 120gr schwerer als die H2R.

Ich muss jetzt eh bei der H2R bleiben, damit ich die bereits vorhandenen Speichen verbaut bekomme.

Edit: habe nochmal nachgeschaut, die Achsen waren verbogen und NICHT gebrochen!


----------



## Floh (15. November 2018)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher:https://www.rohloff.de/de/produkte/speedhub/varianten/


Asche auf mein Haupt, wann ist das passiert??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (15. November 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Hope Trial auf 142x12 umgebaut, die funzt auch.


Die habe ich auch benutzt. Sehr feine Rastung, Stahlfreilauf, sollte halten. Bei r-2bike als 142x12 direkt zu beziehen.


----------



## böser_wolf (15. November 2018)

Floh schrieb:


> Asche auf mein Haupt, wann ist das passiert??


Schon ein paar Jahre nützt aber nix für alte Dosen 
Und ist auch keine echte 12mm Achse
Im Prinzip hat Rohloff im Forum geschaut was wir so gebastelt  haben .......
Aber lassen wir das Thema und Freunden uns auf neue Bilder hier


----------



## MolaRam (15. November 2018)

Hier bin ich dabei und gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen. Liebäugle aus quasi den gleichen Gründen mit dem Zerode Taniwha Trail. Die genannten anderen Bikes hatte ich ebenfalls auf meiner Liste, dort konnte mich aber das Gewicht nicht überzeugen. Gemäß Berichten sollen beim Taniwha Trail ja auch Aufbauten um die 13kg möglich sein (Würde mir sehr helfen, wenn du Deinen Rahmen dann wiegen könntest). Nächstes Jahr sind (hoffentlich) die Cinq5-Pinion-Trigger verfügbar, dann gäbe es auch eine Alternative zum Drehgriff...


----------



## codit (16. November 2018)

Klar @MolaRam Rahmen wird gewogen!


----------



## Janosch23 (16. November 2018)

Quantor scheint nicht so im Focus zu stehen, ich bin jedenfalls richtig zufrieden damit. Keine Downhillrakete, aber durchaus unerwartete Nehmerqualitäten. Gewicht 14,2 Kilos, mit recht günstigem LRS - geht problemlos bis 13 kg ... was für die meisten genannten Pinion Fullys gilt, würde ich mal vermuten.


----------



## codit (16. November 2018)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Quantor scheint nicht so im Focus zu stehen, ich bin jedenfalls richtig zufrieden damit. Keine Downhillrakete, aber durchaus unerwartete Nehmerqualitäten. Gewicht 14,2 Kilos, mit recht günstigem LRS - geht problemlos bis 13 kg ... was für die meisten genannten Pinion Fullys gilt, würde ich mal vermuten.
> Anhang anzeigen 795642


14,2 kg sind wirklich beachtenswert wenig, vor allem bei einem Alurahmen! Was für eine Rahmengröße und welche Reifen hast Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janosch23 (16. November 2018)

Asche auf mein Haupt, ich hatte da leider einen kleinen gedanklichen Irrläufer ... es sind natürlich 15,2 Kilos. 
Da war eher der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens. Und damit kommt man auch relativ problemlos auf 14 und nicht auf 13 Kilos runter.
Wenn es dich trotzdem noch interessiert, Rahmengröße L, Reifen 2,4 vorne und 2,25 hinten, beides schlauchlos.


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. November 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Habe aber hier im Forum schon 2 Berichte über Defekte (Achsbruch) in Verbindung mit Pinion gelesen


Ja, meine z.B. war gebrochen. Seit dem kostenlosen Ersatz seitens Hope (nun auch schon vieeeeeele Tiefenmeter hinter sich mit wesentlich härterer Gangart als bis zum Bruch) keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## codit (20. November 2018)

Mittlerweile habe ich mit Ausnahme des Dämpfers alle Teile bestellt. Sollten in den nächsten 14 Tagen (also noch vor dem Rahmen) bei mir eintreffen. Ausnahme ist die Hinterradnabe, auf die ich laut Pinion noch ca. 30 Werktage warten muss.

Die Teileliste mit meiner Gewichtskalkulation habe ich unten mal angehängt. Die roten Gewichte habe ich gewogen, die schwarzen sind geschätzt. Sieht gut aus, der Aufbau sollte unter 15kg bleiben! Wenn es ausgeht, verbaue ich statt des Fox DPS Dämpfers eventuell doch einen DPX2.


----------



## Ahija (20. November 2018)

Gerade bei YouTube angezeigt worden!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich mit Ausnahme des Dämpfers alle Teile bestellt. Sollten in den nächsten 14 Tagen (also noch vor dem Rahmen) bei mir eintreffen. Ausnahme ist die Hinterradnabe, auf die ich laut Pinion noch ca. 30 Werktage warten muss.
> 
> Die Teileliste mit meiner Gewichtskalkulation habe ich unten mal angehängt. Die roten Gewichte habe ich gewogen, die schwarzen sind geschätzt. Sieht gut aus, der Aufbau sollte unter 15kg bleiben! Wenn es ausgeht, verbaue ich statt des Fox DPS Dämpfers eventuell doch einen DPX2.



14,8 wären auf jedenfall super. Bin sowas von gespannt was zum Schluß rauskommt. Mit deiner Auflistung kann man dann auf jedenfall mal komplett nachrechnen was es mit der Eigenen ergeben würde 

G.


----------



## LaiNico (20. November 2018)

Schönes Projekt. Ich vermute, dass Du bei einigen schwarzen Zeilen beim nachwiegen noch einmal schwer schlucken wirst...
Meine Meinung dennoch: mach die Performance nicht von 100 g abhängig.


----------



## LarsLipp (24. November 2018)

Da bin ich mal gespannt und folge: Dichtmilch kannst du bei Bedarf noch ein wenig sparen, bzw. wird das Rad mit verdunsten von aleine leichter...


----------



## codit (25. November 2018)

Der @Sackmann hat mir die Stütze mit gewohntem Turbo-Speed geschickt. Die Lieferung von Hibike ist dann gestern auch deutlich schneller als erwartet angekommen:



Das Update der Teileliste habe ich unten eingestellt. Selbst gewogen in Rot - geschätzt in Schwarz.

Jetzt fehlt noch der Sattel, die Hinterradnabe und der noch nicht bestellte Dämpfer. Und natürlich als Wichtigstes mein Taniwha Rahmen mit dem Pinion Antriebstrang! Der Christopher von MRC wird mir den Steuersatz - einen  Reset Flatstack - besorgen und einpressen.


----------



## codit (26. November 2018)

Die Pinion H2R Nabe kam dann doch schneller als zuletzt erwartet:



Da freue ich mich doch tatsächlich mal auf einen Schlechtwettertag an einem der nächsten Wochenenden!

Ich verstehe jetzt auch, wieso es zu dem hier 1000miles – Ghost H AMR im Leser-Test: Bewährungsprobe des Pinion AM-Fullys mit Bikepacking-Genen beschriebenem Schaden kommen konnte. Der Stahlfreilauf der H2R lässt sich nämlich extrem leicht abziehen. Es reicht schon, die Freilaufseite der Nabe nach unten zu halten, die Schwerkraft tut dann ihr Werk. Also immer schön kontrollieren, ob die Steckachse auch fest ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Die Pinion H2R Nabe kam dann doch schneller als zuletzt erwartet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber man mußte schon ein paar Mal drauf hinweisen, das man wissen wollte warum es zu dem Schaden wohl gekommen ist 
Na, zum Glück gabs ja dann eine plausible Erklärung 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (27. November 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, aber man mußte schon ein paar Mal drauf hinweisen, das man wissen wollte warum es zu dem Schaden wohl gekommen ist
> Na, zum Glück gabs ja dann eine plausible Erklärung
> 
> G.


Hat aber gedauert  
ich find's immer lustig das Getriebe bashing als würden alle gezwungen  Drehgriff und Getriebe zu benutzen.
Freitag bekommen die Trolle wieder Futter das wird lustig


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Hat aber gedauert
> ich find's immer lustig das Getriebe bashing als würden alle gezwungen  Drehgriff und Getriebe zu benutzen.
> Freitag bekommen die Trolle wieder Futter das wird lustig



Ja, was kommt denn Freitag 

Bei meiner Tunenabe geht der Freilauf auch extrem leicht ab. Schaust garnet so schnell, schon hast ihn in der Hand, wennst mal dran ziehst

G.


----------



## codit (27. November 2018)

@böser_wolf Da bin ich jetzt aber auch neugierig!


----------



## hardtails (27. November 2018)

kackstuhl der Woche mit rohloff
hat ja alles zugespammt


----------



## böser_wolf (27. November 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> kackstuhl der Woche mit rohloff
> hat ja alles zugespammt


mehr Liebe Hase  es geht auf Weihnachten zu


----------



## --- (27. November 2018)

Ein Wolf auf dem Kackstuhl. Da freu ich mich aber!


----------



## codit (28. November 2018)

Es wird spannend, der Rahmen liegt beim Zoll!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2018)

Trommelwirbel 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Es wird spannend, der Rahmen liegt beim Zoll!



Und...warst immernochnicht dorten, zum Abholen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (30. November 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und...warst immernochnicht dorten, zum Abholen
> 
> G.


Der Importeur (MRC) hat es abgeholt und für mich den Steuersatz eingepresst. Heute soll ein Paket per DHL auf die Reise zu mir gehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Der Importeur (MRC) hat es abgeholt und für mich den Steuersatz eingepresst. Heute soll ein Paket per DHL auf die Reise zu mir gehen.



Na hoffentlich musser net durchs Fichtelegebirge oder sonst was in Ostbayern fahren, sonst kommts morgen noch net an 
Warte auch gerade auf den Postboten und ein größeres Paket....hoffe der gehört nicht zu den 120 Unfällen heute bei uns in der Gegend 

Dann sollte ja morgen das erste Bild mit Gewicht kommen  ...dann könnte ich genau schauen wie schwer mein Komplettaufbau wäre 

G.


----------



## codit (30. November 2018)

@LB Jörg Schaut aktuell nicht so aus, als ob es bis Morgen was wird. Ich sehe zwar schon was in der Paketverfolgung, Verarbeitung im Startpaketzentrum (Bamberg?) steht aber noch aus.
Also eventuell am Dienstag (Mo gibt es bei uns keine Zustellung).

Bin jetzt nicht traurig, will am Wochenende noch das Hinterrad aufbauen. Am Samstag soll es trocken bleiben, meine Frau  hat mich da schon für eine Ausfahrt über den Fuchstrail  und am späten Nachmittag für die jährliche Weihnachts-Shoppingtour  eingeteilt.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2018)

Dann ist ja gut wenn du viel zu tun hast 

Meins sollte heute geliefert werden. Aber wie gesagt das Wetter, es war noch nicht mal die normale Post da, da wirds mit der Paketpost zweimal nichts Wieder 80km umsonst durch die Gegend gefahren 

G.


----------



## codit (30. November 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meins sollte heute geliefert werden.


Was entsteht denn bei Dir aktuell?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Was entsteht denn bei Dir aktuell?



Grade nichts, wartete nur den Zweitlaufradsatz für meine Frau. Ich warte erstmal auf 2019 und was da Ende des Jahres ja angeblich völlig neues von Nicoblei kommen soll 
Bin gerade eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit meinem GPI. Aber 2kg leichter wäre natürlich schon ein Traum.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (2. Dezember 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Was entsteht denn bei Dir aktuell?


Kann das sein das immer was am entstehen ist 
Was völlig neues vom Kalle...klingt auch interessant


----------



## codit (2. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem ich diese Wochen endlich die Pinion H2R Nabe bekommen habe, war heute auch noch optimales (Regen-) Wetter für den Laufradbau:




Gewicht des Hinterrads ist 937gr nackt, 952gr komplett mit Notubes-Ventil und Tesa 4289 Felgenband. Beim Aufbau habe ich wie immer auf homogene Spannung Wert gelegt. Wegen der perfekten Flanschgeometrie der Pinion Nabe ist das Rad absolut symmetrisch. Die Speichenspannungen streuen mit +-5% um den Mittelwert 1050 N. Wegen der Symmetrie halte ich es für unnötig, an die Grenze der Notubes-Felge zu gehen (diverse Speedhub-Laufräder habe ich immer mit 950 N im Mittel aufgebaut und da gab es nie Probleme). Rundlauf und Höhenschlag liegen mit je +-0.4mm für MTB-Zwecke im grünen Bereich.


----------



## open-air (4. Dezember 2018)

Nun habe ich es auch geschafft hier mal rein zu sehen.
Super interessant hier, ich bleib am Ball.
@ codit, wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## codit (4. Dezember 2018)

Morgen geht das Paket auf die Reise . Der Steuersatz war noch nicht da . MRC hatte die Sendung schon vorbereitet und beauftragt, deshalb bekam ich eine Benachrichtigung zur Paketverfolgung.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (6. Dezember 2018)

Bin dann jetzt angekommen. Freue mich auf das Ergebnis


----------



## codit (6. Dezember 2018)

Habe ein Paket bekommen :



Bessere Photos und Gewicht(e) folgen am Wochenende.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2018)

.....Wollte gerade nachfragen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2018)

Sofort ab an die Waage damit...mit Dregriff und Leitungshülle....und Steckachse 

G.


----------



## michi220573 (6. Dezember 2018)

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Einfach ein extrem schöner Rahmen. Hab Anfang Oktober ein Taniwha Probe gefahren. Sehr ästhetisches Bike.


----------



## codit (6. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sofort ab an die Waage damit...mit Dregriff und Leitungshülle....und Steckachse
> 
> G.


Geduld Jörg! Ich komme erst am Samstag dazu, konnte mich heute gerade so zum Auspacken von der Arbeit losreißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shape (7. Dezember 2018)

Zum Thema Dämpfung ist mein Tipp: Greif zu den besser dämpfenden Teilen... die Funktionalität dankt dir dein Rücken sooo oft wirst du es vermutlich nicht tragen dein Achätzchen.... dann wohl eher schieben denn wer sein Radl liebt .... der .....  viel Spaß noch mit dem Teil ..... sehr edles Ding ... Reifen kann ich den Kenda Hellcat EN Version absolut empfehlen.... Traktion tipptopp... Verschleiß auch absolut ok... ist nicht voluminös... aber bei den feuchten Bodenverhältnissen sehr empfehlenswert....


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Geduld Jörg! Ich komme erst am Samstag dazu, konnte mich heute gerade so zum Auspacken von der Arbeit losreißen.



Kein Streß, war nur spaßig gemeint   ....aber bei so einem Rad nimmt man doch am Kommtag Urlaub 
Aber gespannt bin ich schon wirklich, was dein Rahmen mit kompletter Schaltung wiegt. Weil dann kann ichs direkt mit dem GPI vergleichen. Steuersatz muß ich dann nur bei mir noch draufrechnen.

G.


----------



## KurzerProzess (7. Dezember 2018)

Abonniert, ich liebe Aufbau Threads. Bin echt gespannt auf das Endergebnis und den ersten Fahreindrücken.


----------



## codit (7. Dezember 2018)

Für schnell Entschlossene: MRC Trading hat aktuell den letzten Taniwha Rahmen (Größe L, kein Trail!) aus der 2018 Serie INCLUSIVE Fox X2 Dämpfer für 4444,- Euronen im Angebot. Das ist wirklich ein Schnäppchen, wenn man 160mm Federweg will.


----------



## codit (8. Dezember 2018)

Habe jetzt Rahmen/Getriebe und alle Teile ausgewogen. Details in angehängter Liste. Gewichte von Dämpfer und Sattel sind nicht selbst gemessen, da ich die beiden Teile noch nicht habe.

Die wichtigsten Zahlen:
- Rahmen+Achse+Sattelklemme+Getriebe+Kettenspanner+Kettenblatt+Steuersatz --> 5300gr
- Laufräder (ohne Scheiben, Reifen und Dichtmilch) --> 1700gr
*GESAMT 15,1 kg mit DPX2 Dämpfer* (mit DPS würde der Aufbau tatsächlich unter 15kg bleiben)

Die Entscheidung über den Dämpfer treffe erst ich mit der Bestellung am Fox-Rabatttag im Hibike-Adventskalender. Ich tendiere aufgrund der diversen Empfehlungen hier zum DPX2.

Weil es bei uns draußen gerade trocken ist gehe ich jetzt aufs Rad. Fotos vom Rahmen gibt es deshalb erst Morgen.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Habe jetzt Rahmen/Getriebe und alle Teile ausgewogen. Details in angehängter Liste. Gewichte von Dämpfer und Sattel sind nicht selbst gemessen, da ich die beiden Teile noch nicht habe.
> 
> Die wichtigsten Zahlen:
> - Rahmen+Achse+Sattelklemme+Getriebe+Kettenspanner+Kettenblatt+Steuersatz --> 5300gr
> ...




  

Ich kann dir ja noch bescheid geben wenn der FOX Rabattag beim BC Kalender ist, wenns am gleichen Tag ist zum Vergleich 

G.


----------



## MolaRam (8. Dezember 2018)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Rahmen und vielen Dank fürs Messen. Bei meiner Gewichtskalkulation lag ich beim Rahmengewicht gar nicht so weit daneben, auch wenn ich gehofft hatte, dass er unter 2,700 kg wiegen würde. Auch komme ich bei mir auf ein deutlich geringeres Gesamtgewicht, aber da hilft mir Deine Liste sehr, denn vmtl bin ich in einigen Punkten etwas zu optimistisch (oder ich habe etwas gravierendes unterschlagen/vergessen )...


----------



## radlmaxe (8. Dezember 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Nachdem ich diese Wochen endlich die Pinion H2R Nabe bekommen habe, war heute auch noch optimales (Regen-) Wetter für den Laufradbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich würd empfehlen das Tubeless Band am Felgenhorn mit einem Skalpell oder so noch etwas nachzuschneiden.
Ich hab auch mal etwas schlampig gewickelt was zur Folge hatte dass mir ein MAXXIS Reifen beim Tubeless Aufbau
drüber gehüpft ist.
3Bar machen ganz schön Krawall wenn sie schlagartig kommen.
Gehörsturz und Tinnitus sind nicht schön und man hat recht 
lange was davon...

geiles Teilchen btw


----------



## codit (8. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ja noch bescheid geben wenn der FOX Rabattag beim BC Kalender ist, wenns am gleichen Tag ist zum Vergleich
> 
> G.


Danke Jörg, den BC-Kalender habe ich auch. Meine Frau hat mir zwar verboten "ihre" Türchen vorab zu öffnen, da bei Hibike Fox immer am 24. kommt, kann ich mich trotzdem für das günstigere Angebot entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (8. Dezember 2018)

radlmaxe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würd empfehlen das Tubeless Band am Felgenhorn mit einem Skalpell oder so noch etwas nachzuschneiden.
> Ich hab auch mal etwas schlampig gewickelt was zur Folge hatte dass mir ein MAXXIS Reifen beim Tubeless Aufbau
> drüber gehüpft ist.
> ...


Danke für den Tipp, da gehe ich nochmal ran! Das 30mm Tesa ist einfach minimal zu breit für die Arch MK3. Bei Conti-Reifen und Notubes-Felgen habe ich aber keine allzu große Angst, die passen erfahrungsgemäß gut zusammen. Meine Frau fährt übrigens seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme (Contis) auf Arch MK3 mit 30mm Tesa. Ploppen tut es da schon unter 2bar. Runtermachen hingegen braucht ordentlich Kraft.


----------



## codit (8. Dezember 2018)

MolaRam schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Rahmen und vielen Dank fürs Messen. Bei meiner Gewichtskalkulation lag ich beim Rahmengewicht gar nicht so weit daneben, auch wenn ich gehofft hatte, dass er unter 2,700 kg wiegen würde. Auch komme ich bei mir auf ein deutlich geringeres Gesamtgewicht, aber da hilft mir Deine Liste sehr, denn vmtl bin ich in einigen Punkten etwas zu optimistisch (oder ich habe etwas gravierendes unterschlagen/vergessen )...


Mit leichteren Reifen lässt sich schon noch ein knappes Pfund sparen, ich mags da halt lieber robust und sicher. Ich denke bei
Tourfokus lässt sich das Rad schon mit 14...14,5 aufbauen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (8. Dezember 2018)

@codit, wenn du ein paar Gramm sparen willst, dann nimm als Reifen den von @shape vorgeschlagenen Kenda Hellcat EN. Grip trocken und naß sehr gut, Verschleiß auch hinten gut, läuft verglichen zum Grip erstaunlich leicht, robust (eben für Enduro), und dabei vom Gewicht her auch sehr gut, wohl etwas leichter als der Baron. Ich hab die auf einer Flow EX Mk2, da gehen die mit einem Rennradkompressor ganz leicht drauf. Und du brauchst sehr viel weniger Dichtmilch, bei mir reichen 60 ml pro Reifen locker aus. Ich hab beim einen mal nur 30 ml drin gehabt, hat auch gereicht. (Und einen Kenda Honeybadger bin ich mal einen Monat ganz ohne Milch gefahren). Derzeit habe ich als Mich die Caffelatex drin, bisher völlig unauffällig, davor Joe's Eco, auch völlig unauffällig. Der einzige Nachteil war, dass ich länger gebraucht habe, die Reifen rund laufend zu montieren.

Mit der Kombi von Reifen und je 60 g Milch kommst du auch mit dem schweren Dämpfer unter 15 kg.


----------



## codit (8. Dezember 2018)

Die Reifen sind gesetzt, weil schon da. Siehe Post #50.


----------



## ExcelBiker (8. Dezember 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind gesetzt, weil schon da. Siehe Post #50.


Und brauchen die unbedingt 120 ml pro Reifen? Wie gesagt, bei mir reichen 60 ml locker aus.


----------



## codit (8. Dezember 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Und brauchen die unbedingt 120 ml pro Reifen? Wie gesagt, bei mir reichen 60 ml locker aus.


Die Contis brauche etwas mehr Milch als andere. 120ml sind aber sehr auf der sicheren Seite. Ich kippe die Menge rein, damit ich die Saison über Ruhe vorm Nachfüllen habe. Funzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2018)

Die Minions würde auch locker ganz ohne Milch dicht werden, aber unter 100ml kommt bei mir auch nicht in die Tüte.
Wenn ich seh was da immer raussprötzelt, wenn das Loch mal gößer ist 

G.


----------



## codit (8. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem es mich ordentlich durchgespült hat, war die Nachmittagsausfahrt schnell beendet. Daswegen gibt es die versprochenen Werbefotos für das Taniwha Trail doch schon Heute:


----------



## michi220573 (8. Dezember 2018)

Lecker.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2018)

Sowas von 

G.


----------



## codit (8. Dezember 2018)

Der Hinterbau des Taniwha wurde für eine Kettenlinie von 58mm (Pinion P-Line) konstruiert. Beim aktuellen Einsatz der Pinion-Cline erfordert das ein proprietäres (Zerode-spezifisches) Kettenblatt mit 4mm Offset:



Leider gibt es für dieses Offset-KB keine 2nd Source. Bisher habe ich mir vorgestellt, im Bedarfsfall auf den 104mm-Pinion Spider mit einem 30Z Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt von Garbaruk zu wechseln und die Kettenlinie mit Unterlegscheiben zwischen Spider und KB anzupassen. Optisch sieht es dafür aber ziemlich (zu ?) eng aus.

Naja, heißt jetzt entweder in alle "Ewigkeit" auf die Lieferfähigkeit von Zerode zu setzen oder aus einem Zerode-Offset-KB einen Spider zu basteln. Mal sehen, ein Projekt für den nächsten Winter!


----------



## MolaRam (8. Dezember 2018)

Der Q-Faktor (C-Line=166mm) bleibt dadurch aber unverändert, oder?


----------



## codit (8. Dezember 2018)

MolaRam schrieb:


> Der Q-Faktor (C-Line=166mm) bleibt dadurch aber unverändert, oder?


Ja, hat nichts mit dem Kurbelsitz zu tun.


----------



## codit (13. Dezember 2018)

Bisher hatte ich Respekt vor innenverlegten Zuegen. Ist zumindest beim Tanihwa aber nicht noetig. Habe heute nur ca. 30 min gebraucht und die beiden Schaltzughuellen sowie die Huelle fuer die Stuetzenanlenkung waren drinnen. Letztere hat dabei am laengsten gedauert, auch weil ich da eine Antiklapperschaumstoffhuelle aufgeschoben habe.

Sorry fuer die Umlautumgehung, habe gerade Probleme mir meiner Tastatur.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2018)

Es geht voran 

G.


----------



## codit (16. Dezember 2018)

Heute hatte ich keine Lust im schmelzenden Schneematsch fahren zu gehen. Also ab in den Keller und schrauben. Aktueller Stand ist dann so:










Wollte eigentlich weiter sein, aber die Hinterradbremse hat mich schwer geärgert. Da muss bei Magura beim Befüllen etwas schief gegangen sein. Musste komplett entlüften, es kam soviel Luft, dass ich wohl quasi eine Neubefüllung gemacht habe. Kenne ich von meinen bisherigen Maguras (zuletzt 6 mal MT5) anders. Da war nach dem Leitungskürzen maximal ein Schnellservice am Geber nötig. Die Vorderradbremse habe ich vor dem Kürzen mal getestet, selber Effekt: beim vollen Ziehen des Hebels wackeln die Kolben nicht mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2018)

Dafür passen die Magurahebel auch super zum Drehgriff, die Shimano gehen grad so von der Länge.
Hab heute auch zwei Bremsen montiert. Die MT2 am Fatbike meiner Frau, die nicht unter Kontrolle gebracht werden konnte, ist heut gegen eine SLX getauscht worden 


G.


----------



## codit (16. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dafür passen die Magurahebel auch super zum Drehgriff, die Shimano gehen grad so von der Länge.
> 
> G.


Das ist so! Ich schätze den MT5 Hebel auch bei der Rohloff sehr.


----------



## tfdelacruz (16. Dezember 2018)

Hallo codit,

sehr cooles Projekt - ich bin gespannt das Radl live zu sehen.

PS: Im Schneematsch war's super...!


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Dezember 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Das ist so! Ich schätze den MT5 Hebel auch bei der Rohloff sehr.


Schaut gut aus am Pinion Griff
Kommt ihr mit den Hebeln zurecht ?
Ich mag die gar nicht

Ich werd an meine MT Trail Hope Geber basteln


----------



## codit (17. Dezember 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus am Pinion Griff
> Kommt ihr mit den Hebeln zurecht ?
> Ich mag die gar nicht
> 
> Ich werd an meine MT Trail Hope Geber basteln


Ich komme schon immer sehr gut mit den 2-Fingerhebeln von Magura (Luise, Marta,...) klar. Hat sich auch in MT-Zeiten nicht geändert.
Ist vermutlich einfach Gewohnheit und etwas weiter innen festgeschraubt. Letzteres macht den Vorteil in Verbindung mit Drehgriff aus.


----------



## codit (17. Dezember 2018)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Hallo codit,
> 
> sehr cooles Projekt - ich bin gespannt das Radl live zu sehen.
> 
> PS: Im Schneematsch war's super...!


Hat mich mein Gefühl Gestern Nachmittag doch nicht getrogen - etwas verpasst zu haben!


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Dezember 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Ist vermutlich einfach Gewohnheit und etwas weiter innen festgeschraubt. Letzteres macht den Vorteil in Verbindung mit Drehgriff aus.


ich fahr meine auch sehr weit innen wahrscheinlich Hopehebel verwöhnt Egal weiter mit Aufbaubildern


----------



## Floh (18. Dezember 2018)

@codit Schaut gut aus! Ich warte ja sehnsüchtig auf den Pinion/Ergon Griff mit seitlichem Kabel-Abgang. Aber außer "Anfang 2019" war da noch nichts zu vernehmen zum Liefertermin.


----------



## decay (18. Dezember 2018)

Die sollen endlich mal ne Pi2 bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (18. Dezember 2018)

Floh schrieb:


> @codit Schaut gut aus! Ich warte ja sehnsüchtig auf den Pinion/Ergon Griff mit seitlichem Kabel-Abgang. Aber außer "Anfang 2019" war da noch nichts zu vernehmen zum Liefertermin.


Mich hat man mit dem neuen Griff auf Februar vertröstet. Ich werde nächste Saison aber erst mal den "Alten" fahren, die Zugführung bin ich ja von meinen Speedhubs gewöhnt.


----------



## --- (18. Dezember 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Ich werd an meine MT Trail Hope Geber basteln


Wie das?


----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2018)

--- schrieb:


> Wie das?


Hope verwendet DOT, oder? Müsste man die Dichtungen tauschen. Sacki hat auch schon Trickstuff und Hope gemischt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hope verwendet DOT, oder? Müsste man die Dichtungen tauschen. Sacki hat auch schon Trickstuff und Hope gemischt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


Ich wüsste nicht das das Mineralöl die Dichtung angreift
Komplett neue Griffe die noch nie Dot gesehen haben


----------



## --- (18. Dezember 2018)

EPDM-Dichtungen vertragen kein Möl und NBR-Dichtungen vertragen kein DOT.
Die einzige Möglichkeit die du hast ist die Kolbendichtungen im Bremssattel auf DOT umzustellen.
Keine Chance den Geber auf Möl umzustellen da du garantiert kein Membran für Mineralöl finden wirst.



BigJohn schrieb:


> Hope verwendet DOT, oder? Müsste man die Dichtungen tauschen. Sacki hat auch schon Trickstuff und Hope gemischt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


Ganz genau.


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Dezember 2018)

--- schrieb:


> EPDM-Dichtungen vertragen kein Möl und NBR-Dichtungen vertragen kein DOT.
> Die einzige Möglichkeit die du hast ist die Kolbendichtungen im Bremssattel auf DOT umzustellen.
> Keine Chance den Geber auf Möl umzustellen da du garantiert kein Membran für Mineralöl finden wirst.
> 
> ...


Die Theorie ist mir bewusst 
Ich frag mich wie die Praxis ausschaut 
Aber lassen wir das hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaiNico (18. Dezember 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Mich hat man mit dem neuen Griff auf Februar vertröstet. Ich werde nächste Saison aber erst mal den "Alten" fahren, die Zugführung bin ich ja von meinen Speedhubs gewöhnt.


Ich kenne aus unterschiedlichen Quellen auch Ende Februar.
Alle Termine sind danach ausgewaaus


----------



## codit (18. Dezember 2018)

Heute Morgen habe ich die Reifen aufgezogen. Vorher innen dünn mit Milch eingebürstet, das hat Conti ja früher so empfohlen.
Dann Luft rein, bei 1.7/1.8 bar hat es wie erwartet geploppt. Dichtmilch gebe ich dann erst vor dem Saisonstart des Taniwha Anfang März rein.

Jetzt gerade 10 Stunden später war ich echt überrascht. Noch kein merklicher Luftverlust. Die aktuellen Conti sind wirklich "tubeless ready". So schnell dicht kannte ich das nicht. Ohne Milch ging bisher nichts und mit Milch hat es eine gute Einfahrrunde gebraucht. Also Conti .

Fox war übrigens vor 2 Tagen im Hibike-Adventskalender. Aber nur 5%, da fahr ich mit meinem DIMBo-Rabatt besser. Ich warte jetzt mal noch bis zum 24. mit der Dämpferbestellung, vielleicht kommt ja FOX noch ein 2. Mal und dann mit 20%.
Der Sattel fehlt immer noch: SQ-Lab 611 (ohne active). Den habe ich mir Ende August beim Örtlichen anmessen lassen und direkt bestellt. Irgendwie schafft er es nicht, das Teil beizubringen. Warte da noch bis Mitte Januar, würde ihm halte gerne den Messeinsatz vergüten.


----------



## Ahija (18. Dezember 2018)

Junge junge junge.. so eine Rakete zu Hause und dann noch knapp 4 Monate anschauen?
Was manche hier für eine Geduld haben..


----------



## codit (18. Dezember 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Junge junge junge.. so eine Rakete zu Hause und dann noch knapp 4 Monate anschauen?
> Was manche hier für eine Geduld haben..


Sind doch nur noch 10 Wochen bis Anfang März. Bis dahin fahre ich gerne mein Nicolai Helius AC. Ab und ab geht es auch noch aufs Hardtail (Argon AM) . Das Neue lasse ich bis zum Ende der Schlammperiode noch reifen .


----------



## LaiNico (18. Dezember 2018)

Am 24. ist versandkostenfreie Lieferung bis 31.12. drin ;-)
SQlab kommt aber am 21. (oder 22.?).


----------



## codit (21. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin jetzt mit dem Aufbau soweit durch. Es fehlt noch der Dämpfer und die Dichtmilch in den Reifen. Sattel habe ich mal als Interimslösung einen Ergon SME meiner Frau montiert. Fahren werde ich damit aber definitiv nicht, mein Hintern ist damit nicht kompatibel.

Jetzt gibt es erstmal neue Photos:













In dem Zustand habe ich mal wieder gewogen: 14,4 kg! Es kommt noch der Dämpfer mit Hardware und die Dichtmilch dazu. Mit einem DPX2 wird das Gesamtgewicht inklusive Pedale also zwischen 15,0 und 15,1 kg ausgehen.  Ich bin echt zufrieden, vor allem da ich nirgends faule Kompromisse gemacht habe, sondern nur solide Teile verbaut habe.

Erstaunlicherweise halten die milchlosen Contis auch nach 4 Tagen die Luft ohne Verluste. Die Dichtmilch braucht man dann bei Conti wohl nur noch als Vorsorge gegen Pannen.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2018)

Traum 

Wie breit baut denn der Reifen hinten und wieviel Platz ist denn noch vorhanden?
Da ist ja auch so eine Ausbuchtung für den Reifen, paßt der genau zur Rundung des Reifens?

G.


----------



## codit (21. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Traum
> 
> Wie breit baut denn der Reifen hinten und wieviel Platz ist denn noch vorhanden?
> Da ist ja auch so eine Ausbuchtung für den Reifen, paßt der genau zur Rundung des Reifens?
> ...


Ich geh gleich mal messen.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2018)

Super 

Hast du gerade noch das Gwicht vom Baron im Kopf oder ist das gleich geblieben. Auf meinem, den ich wiegen kann steht das Wort Projekt nicht, drum die Frage?

G.


----------



## codit (21. Dezember 2018)

@LB Jörg Der Conti MK3 2.3 baut auf meiner Arch MK3 (komische Übereinstimmung) bei 1.8 bar 58.5 mm breit. Im Hinterbau hat er noch reichlich Platz und zwar rundum einen guten Zentimeter:






Alles was nicht breiter als 70mm ist, sollte also reinpassen.

Mein Baron Projekt 2.4 27.5 wiegt 920 gr. Conti hat da wohl 100 gr gespart (im Vergleich zu meinen Barons aus 2017 und 2016, die wogen ein knappes Kilo in 26 Zoll).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (21. Dezember 2018)

Black Beauty! Schaut sehr gut aus.


----------



## codit (21. Dezember 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Black Beauty! Schaut sehr gut aus.


Danke Dir!!!


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Dezember 2018)

Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten: dann schnapp dir noch den passenden Dämpfer und los geht's im März!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2018)

codit schrieb:


> @LB Jörg Der Conti MK3 2.3 baut auf meiner Arch MK3 (komische Übereinstimmung) bei 1.8 bar 58.5 mm breit. Im Hinterbau hat er noch reichlich Platz und zwar rundum einen guten Zentimeter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Danke, dann paßt der 2.6er Baron ja auch rein 
Meine Rechnung sagt jetzt, das ich mit meiner Austattung aufs gleiche Gewicht wie du kommen würde 
Manches wäre leichter, anderes schwerer 

G.


----------



## Ahija (21. Dezember 2018)

Black beauty


----------



## Ahija (21. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Super Danke, dann paßt der 2.6er Baron ja auch rein



Immer auch den Blick auf die Felgeninnenweite behalten. Maßgeblich wichtig für die effektive Breite!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Immer auch den Blick auf die Felgeninnenweite behalten. Maßgeblich wichtig für die effektive Breite!



Wenn rundrum 1cm Platz ist, dann paßt sogar ein 2.8er Maxxis auf einer 40mm Innenweitefelge und hat noch genug  Verwindungsplatz.

G.


----------



## Ahija (21. Dezember 2018)

Wenn man nun jedoch auf das schmale Brett kommen würde, eine fatbike Felge....

Ich denke wir verstehen uns.


----------



## Ahija (23. Dezember 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (23. Dezember 2018)

@codit,
meinen Glückwunsch, sieht mal richtig gut aus.


----------



## codit (24. Dezember 2018)

open-air schrieb:


> @codit,
> meinen Glückwunsch, sieht mal richtig gut aus.


Danke!


----------



## codit (28. Dezember 2018)

Oh Mann, der DPX2 in 210x55 ist echt nicht rabattfreundlich. Bei Bike-Components (und eine paar anderen) derzeit ohne Versandkosten aber zum Vollpreis 739,- verfügbar. Bei Hibike bekomme ich Dimbo-Rabatt, der Dämpfer muss aber erst beim "Lieferanten" (Fox?) bestellt werden und Fox kann laut Homepage seit 2 Monaten in 210x55 nicht liefern.

Soll ich zum Vollpreis bei BC bestellen oder weiß jemand wie sich die Liefersituation bei Fox im Januar entwickeln wird? Die Dimbo-Prozente bei Hibike würde ich schon gerne mitnehmen.

Die Situation schaut übrigens beim DPS nicht anders aus. Dienen die metrischen Maße schwerpunktmässig der Gewinnmaximierung?


----------



## hasardeur (28. Dezember 2018)

Dann nimm doch einen metrischen Rock Shox Super Deluxe. Der soll sich ohnehin besser abstimmen/tunen lassen.


----------



## Janosch23 (29. Dezember 2018)

Ob mit oder ohne Rabatt, das geht in den Gesamtkosten doch ziemlich unter. Also einfach bestellen und freuen


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Dezember 2018)

Hast du mal bei Schindele angefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (29. Dezember 2018)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hast du mal bei Schindele angefragt?


Hab mal angerufen, die schauen im Lager nach.


----------



## codit (29. Dezember 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch einen metrischen Rock Shox Super Deluxe. Der soll sich ohnehin besser abstimmen/tunen lassen.


Den gibt es an diversen Stellen, aber überall nur als Auslaufmodell mit (exotischen?) Tunes für spezielle Räder.


----------



## Speedskater (29. Dezember 2018)

Hast Du schon mal über einen Cane Creek DB Air IL nachgedacht?


----------



## codit (29. Dezember 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal über einen Cane Creek DB Air IL nachgedacht?


Zuviel schlechtes (Defekte) davon gelesen.

Es soll schon ein Fox werden, nachdem man mir von vielen Seiten zum DPX2 geraten hat.


----------



## Speedskater (29. Dezember 2018)

Das habe ich auch gelesen. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass ältere Modelle davon betroffen sind und die neuen IL Modelle OK sind, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## hardtails (29. Dezember 2018)

Man könnte übergangsweise um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken ja was anderes fahren


----------



## hasardeur (29. Dezember 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Zuviel schlechtes (Defekte) davon gelesen.
> 
> Es soll schon ein Fox werden, nachdem man mir von vielen Seiten zum DPX2 geraten hat.



Dann lass Dich mal von jemandem beraten, der Dämpfer optimiert. Soweit ich weiß, ist der DPX2 out of the Box auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Wenn Du volle Einstellbarkeit brauchst, ist der CCDBA IL sicher eine gute Alternative, wenn Du es einfacher magst, der Super Deluxe (passend abgestimmt).
Wie @Speedskater schon sagt, waren die Defekte des CCDBA IL ein Problem der frühen Serie und sollen behoben sein. Dazu gab es irgendwo auch mal einen Artikel. Zur Not hilft da aber auch ein Gespräch mit einem Fahrwerksspezialisten. Laufen ja genug hier im Forum herum (auch echte).


----------



## codit (29. Dezember 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Man könnte übergangsweise um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken ja was anderes fahren


 Mach ich ja, derzeit mein Nicolai Argon AM. In 14 Tagen wieder mein Helius AC. Beim AC und beim Rad meiner Frau mach ich gerade Lagerwechsel, Gabel- und Dämpferservice.

Beim Dämpfer will ich nur sicherstellen, dass ich Ende Februar garantiert einen habe, denn ab März soll das Taniwha zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## codit (29. Dezember 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch gelesen. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass ältere Modelle davon betroffen sind und die neuen IL Modelle OK sind, oder irre ich mich da?


Hab mal rumgeschaut und Du hast recht, die Teile aus 2018 machen scheinbar keine Probleme mehr. Das Setup dieses Dämpfers ist nicht ganz ohne, ob ich das hinbekomme?.


----------



## codit (29. Dezember 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Dann lass Dich mal von jemandem beraten, der Dämpfer optimiert. Soweit ich weiß, ist der DPX2 out of the Box auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Wenn Du volle Einstellbarkeit brauchst, ist der CCDBA IL sicher eine gute Alternative, wenn Du es einfacher magst, der Super Deluxe (passend abgestimmt).
> Wie @Speedskater schon sagt, waren die Defekte des CCDBA IL ein Problem der frühen Serie und sollen behoben sein. Dazu gab es irgendwo auch mal einen Artikel. Zur Not hilft da aber auch ein Gespräch mit einem Fahrwerksspezialisten. Laufen ja genug hier im Forum herum (auch echte).


Der CCDBA IL liegt von der Abstimmkomplexität wohl über meinen Fähigkeiten.

Wie gesagt den Super Deluxe finde ich bei den Anbietern meines Vertrauens (Hibike, BC, r2) nur in unpassenden Maßen, oder mit speziellen Tunes. Abstimmung beim Tuner will ich derzeit nicht, weil ich mit dem Taniwha noch keine eigenen Erfahrungen einbringen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (29. Dezember 2018)

Hier gibts für die Abstimmung eine Anleitung: 
http://www.canecreek.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/tfg_german.pdf

Es gibt sogar eine APP die bei der Abstimmung hilft.
https://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_new...pp--daempfer-setup-leicht-gemacht/a33144.html

Ich denke, wenn man nach der Anleitung vorgeht, sollte man das hinbekommen. 
Eine brauchbare Abstimmung sollte schnell gefunden sein, die kann man dann optimieren. 

Du schaffst das.


----------



## codit (29. Dezember 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hier gibts für die Abstimmung eine Anleitung:
> http://www.canecreek.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/tfg_german.pdf
> 
> Es gibt sogar eine APP die bei der Abstimmung hilft.
> ...


Danke!!!
Ich schaue mir das mal an und dann denke ich noch mal über die Dämpferwahl nach. Cane Creek ist mir schon sympathisch.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (29. Dezember 2018)

Also das hab sogar ich hinbekommen


----------



## codit (29. Dezember 2018)

Habe die letzten Stunden mal genutzt und mich zum CCDBA IL belesen. Ein wirklich sehr interessanter Dämpfer und dazu noch top bei Preis/Leistung! Ich sehe für mich 2 Dinge problematisch:

a) Abstimmung ist ziemlich aufwendig, bei dem Teil kann man wirklich Alles einstellen. Aus Ingenieursicht gefällt mir, dass die 4 Einstellungen sich gegenseitig nicht (wenig!) beeinflussen. Aber mein Hintern/Gefühl ist "hölzern", deswegen ist die Geschichte für mich zweischneidig.

b) Ich finde keine wirklichen Details zum Service, das ist schlecht, da ich den gerne selbst machen würde. Es gibt ein paar Videos, die aber nicht sehr detailliert sind. Außerdem mag ich lieber Explosionszeichnung + Beschreibungen in Textform. Bei Fox bekomme ich alle nötigen Infos.


----------



## tfdelacruz (29. Dezember 2018)

Hey Codit,

wie siehts mit dem DT Swiss R535 One aus?
Bin ich eine Saison über 4000 km gefahren und war auf den kompletten Endurorennen im Einsatz. 
Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Sparst sogar nochmal an Gewicht...! ☺️


https://www.dtswiss.com/de/produkte/suspension/daempfer/r-535-one/


----------



## MisterXT (30. Dezember 2018)

Dämpfer mit Top Performance? Selbst zu warten und entsprechende Unterlagen verfügbar? Relativ einfach einzustellen? -> DVO Topaz.

Allerdings ohne eigene Erfahrungen. Hab ihn jetzt auch aus ähnlichen Gründen beim neuen Rahmen mitbestellt.

Bis jetzt fahr ich im Helius AC einen CCDB IL. Problemlos und die einstellerei macht sogar Spass. Fürs neue Bike wollte ich aber einfach mal was neues ausprobieren.


----------



## codit (30. Dezember 2018)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Hey Codit,
> wie siehts mit dem DT Swiss R535 One aus?
> Bin ich eine Saison über 4000 km gefahren und war auf den kompletten Endurorennen im Einsatz.
> Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
> ...



Danke Dir Tfdelacruz , Deine Erfahrung ist mir da Gold Wert!
Fahre ja seit 10 Jahren einen DT-Dämpfer am Helius (XM180) und war damit immer zufrieden. Deswegen habe ich schon mal auf den R535 geschaut, ihn aber wegen fehlender Erfahrungsberichte wieder aus meinen Überlegungen gestrichen.

Eine Woche gebe ich mir noch zur Entscheidungsfindung. Es wird zwischen R535 und DPX2 ausgehen. Rein optisch passt der R535 in jedem Fall besser zur Stealth Optik.


----------



## tfdelacruz (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin ansonsten ja immer Dämpfer mit Piggyback gefahren und hatte am Anfang die Befürchtung das er vielleicht ein wenig schmal auf der Brust ist, dem war aber nicht so.
Egal ob Vinschgau, Finale, oder Sölden, das Teil war immer super.


Der Dämpfer lief bei mir getreu dem Motto: Set it and forget it...!
Im März in Latsch auf persönliche Vorlieben eingestellt und seit dem nicht mal mehr die Luft checken müssen.

Bei fragen melde ich gerne, kannst das Teil auch gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## codit (30. Dezember 2018)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Ich bin ansonsten ja immer Dämpfer mit Piggyback gefahren und hatte am Anfang die Befürchtung das er vielleicht ein wenig schmal auf der Brust ist, dem war aber nicht so.
> Egal ob Vinschgau, Finale, oder Sölden, das Teil war immer super.
> 
> 
> ...


Bei der R535 Gabel dazu wird kritisiert, dass der Dämpfungsanstieg über der Einfederposition zu steil wäre und die Gabel in Konsequenz den Federweg schlecht ausnutzt. Der Dämpfer hat laut DT ja eine ähnliche Dämpfungscharakteristik wie die Gabel.
*EDIT: Sorry ist wohl falsch, der Dämpfer hat den Push-Port NICHT.*

Meine Fragen:
- Wie beurteilst Du die Federwegsausnutzung vom Dämpfer (und im Vergleich dazu von der Gabel)?
- Wieviel Prozent SAG fährst Du?
- Sind original Volumen Spacer in der Luftkammer bzw. kann man welche reinmachen?

Ich tendiere schon jetzt dazu, den DT einfach mal auszuprobieren. Er liegt (im Vergleich zu Fox) so günstig im Preis, dass mir "Versuch macht klug" als sehr vernünftige Taktik erscheint. Wenn mir der Dämpfer dann doch nicht perfekt taugt, kann er ja ans Helius wandern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (31. Dezember 2018)

DT R535 One Dämpfer und DT-Buchsen sind bei Hibike bestellt, kommt in KW2. Danke nochmal für den Tipp @tfdelacruz  !


----------



## olsche (1. Januar 2019)

Wenn Du einen "günstigen" Dämpfer mit Aha-Erlebnis ausprobieren willst nimm den Manitou McLeod!


----------



## boblike (7. Januar 2019)

codit schrieb:


> DT R535 One Dämpfer und DT-Buchsen sind bei Hibike bestellt, kommt in KW2. Danke nochmal für den Tipp @tfdelacruz  !


Sobald du Erfahrungen damit gemacht hast, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.


----------



## codit (8. Januar 2019)

boblike schrieb:


> Sobald du Erfahrungen damit gemacht hast, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.


Wird gemacht. Hoffe jetzt erstmal, dass der Dämpfer diese Woche noch kommt. Erfahrungen gibt es dann nach der Schlammperiode ab März!


----------



## hardtails (8. Januar 2019)

codit schrieb:


> Wird gemacht. Hoffe jetzt erstmal, dass der Dämpfer diese Woche noch kommt. Erfahrungen gibt es dann nach der Schlammperiode ab März!



wieso das, du hast doch das perfekte rad dafür?


----------



## codit (8. Januar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> wieso das, du hast doch das perfekte rad dafür?


 Also nochmal, ich fahre in diesem und den nächsten Wintern Nicolai Helius AC Fully und Nicolai Argon AM Hardtail, letzteres bei extremen Siff wie aktuell. Beide sind Getriebebikes (Speedhub) und damit perfekt allwettertauglich. Das neue Taniwha wird mein Neues Do-It-All für Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (8. Januar 2019)

Das Do-It-All-As-Long-As-The-Sonne-Scheint


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Januar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> wieso das, du hast doch das perfekte rad dafür?


Luxusproblem

Getriebe Hardtail ist einfach das sorglos Winterrad
Kein Kettenspanner 
Keine Hinterbau Lager

@codit bin echt auf das Feedback vom DT Dämpfer gespannt
Bisher hatte ich noch nix vernünftiges von DT Dämpfern  gehört


----------



## codit (8. Januar 2019)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> bin echt auf das Feedback vom DT Dämpfer gespannt
> Bisher hatte ich noch nix vernünftiges von DT Dämpfern  gehört


Ich werde berichten!

Den Tfdelacruz - der hat oben den DT R535 empfohlen - kenn ich vom Fuchstrailverein. Seinem Urteil trau ich, er hat das Teil 1 Saison bewegt - als Amateurfahrer in einem Enduro-Werksteam.
Ich selbst fahre im Helius AC seit 9 Jahren einen DT XM180. Der hat mir nie Probleme gemacht, aber wie gesagt, ich bin da nicht so empfindsam.


----------



## codit (13. Januar 2019)

Gestern kam etwas per Post:



304gr wie von DT angegeben.

Wetter passt aktuell - Regen&Siff - also wird das Rad Heute fertig. Halt der Sattel fehlt ja noch.


----------



## zr0wrk (13. Januar 2019)

Merke: Immer einen Sattel in der Restekiste vorhalten.


----------



## open-air (13. Januar 2019)

*@codit*, ein ganz klein bisschen neidisch bin ich schon.
Mein Trost ist der Carbon Rahmen,  den will ich nicht wirklich.
Freue mich schon auf etwas besseres Wetter wenn ich das Teil mal in Natur bewundern darf.


----------



## codit (13. Januar 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Merke: Immer einen Sattel in der Restekiste vorhalten.


Habe ich schon mehrere. Ist ja auch einer drauf. Wegen meiner Prostata-Problematik (siehe Eingangspost) will ich halt mal einen SQ-Lab 611 probieren. Den habe ich im August 2018 bei meinem Freundlichen auch schon intensiv probiert und bestellt.
Er kriegt ihn irgendwie nicht bei. Ich könnte jetzt bei SQ-Lab direkt kaufen, dann hab ich ihn binnen einer Woche. Hab aber ja noch Zeit bis Anfang März und da gebe ich meinem Freundlichen noch ein paar Chancen bis dahin.


----------



## codit (13. Januar 2019)

open-air schrieb:


> Mein Trost ist der Carbon Rahmen,  den will ich nicht wirklich.


Da habe ich mich ja auch immer gegen gewehrt. Jetzt wird halt mal probiert, wie alltagstauglich Carbon auf Dauer ist. Der Zerode-Rahmen macht in jedem Fall einen sehr guten stabilen Eindruck. Opferlagen sind reichlich vorhanden, der Rahmen hat nackig ja auch 2,7kg.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2019)

Mit dem neuen schönen schwarzen Dämpfer ist jetzt aber schon ein neues Foto fällig 

G.


----------



## codit (13. Januar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen schönen schwarzen Dämpfer ist jetzt aber schon ein neues Foto fällig
> 
> G.


Kommt garantiert . Aber nicht Heute, das Licht draußen war zu schlecht und meinen Bastelkeller kennt ihr ja schon. Werde auf Sonne warten.

Außerdem kämpfe ich noch mit dem Flaschenhalter. Die 650ml Fidlock-Flasche geht gerade nicht rein. Ich habe versucht, den Halter durch Unterlegscheiben hinten (5mm) schräg zu stellen, könnte funktionieren. Brauch aber eine längere Schraube, um zu testen, ob die Sache stabil ist. Alternativ probiere ich es mal mit einem Unterlegkeil (3D-Druck). Sonst muss halt eine kleine 450ml Flache rein und eine 2. zum wechseln in den Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (15. Januar 2019)

Die Konstruktion mit Unterlegkeil unter dem Fidlock-Flaschenhalter bringt mir beim unachtsamen Ein/Ausdrehen zu viel seitliche Biegekraft auf die Befestigungsschrauben. Ich bleibe deshalb bei normaler Befestigung des Halters und lebe mit der kleinen 450ml Flasche. Schade, aber nicht zu ändern.

Der Sattel (ein SQlab Ergowave 611 "ohne active" in 15cm) soll am Freitag beim Freundlichen ankommen. 
Mit den Photos warte ich dann mal, bis der auch drauf ist.

Der DT R535 braucht ziemlich viel Druck. Bei meinen aktuellen 83kg (inkl. Winterspeck) führen 260psi zu 30% SAG. Der Dämpfer verträgt 330psi, ist also noch Luft.

Gestern Abend habe ich mal die Geowerte des Bikes nachgemessen. Bzgl. der Tretlagerabsenkung hatte ich Zweifel an der Angabe von 0mm auf der Zerode-Homepage. Tatsächlich messe ich eine Tretlagerabsenkung von 10mm. Macht bei meiner Bereifung eine Tretlagerhöhe von 345mm. Das passt besser zur Zerode-Aussage, dass das Trail in Relation zum "normalen" Taniwha flacher liegt.


----------



## Ahija (16. Januar 2019)

codit schrieb:


> Der DT R535 braucht ziemlich viel Druck. Bei meinen aktuellen 83kg (inkl. Winterspeck) führen 260psi zu 30% SAG. Der Dämpfer verträgt 330psi, ist also noch Luft.


Und deshalb Stahlfederbein  Brichste dir als echter Mann ja einen beim Aufpumpen ab..


----------



## open-air (16. Januar 2019)

Du kannst die Luft nach jedem Ritt ruhig im Dämpfer lassen, die muß nicht jedes Mal ausgetauscht werden 

(S P A S S)


----------



## Ahija (16. Januar 2019)

OH MAN - hättest du mir das nicht vorher sagen können?
Naja.. die Kraftausdauer im Oberkörper hat nicht darunter gelitten... aber ein paar graue Haare werden sich sicher früher zeigen deshalb..


----------



## codit (16. Januar 2019)

Du Jungspund , graue Haare haben der @open-air und ich schon genug!


----------



## Ahija (17. Januar 2019)

Hat da jemand e-Bike gesagt? 

Gibts was neues vom Aufbau? Sattel angekommen?


----------



## codit (17. Januar 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Gibts was neues vom Aufbau? Sattel angekommen?


Freitag (siehe Post #178) ist doch erst Morgen. Am Wochenende soll es ja sonnig werden, da will ich erste Photos im Komplettzustand machen. Klappt aber nur, wenn meine Nicolais net zu lange mit mir ausfahren wollen .

PS: Beim Wort e-Bike bin ich taub. Ich hoffe noch auf 15 … 20 gute Jahre ohne .


----------



## Ahija (17. Januar 2019)

Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen. Bei uns, Koblenz, sieht es ganz gut aus. Hat allerdings die letzten Tage ständig geregnet, so dass der Wald dennoch durchnässt sein wird.

E-Bikes sind übrigens keine Alterserscheinung. Einige meiner Kollegen, sportliche Jungs +/- 30 Jahre, tauschen sich regelmäßig über neue Entwicklungen aus.
Zum Glück sind wir meist so unerfahren im Umgang mit Geld, dass für solch teuren Firlefanz nichts übrig bleibt.


----------



## open-air (18. Januar 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> tauschen sich regelmäßig über neue Entwicklungen aus.


... jo, dafür sind die Dinger ganz ok.



Ahija schrieb:


> sportliche Jungs


... sind wir auch.



Ahija schrieb:


> Jungs +/- 30 Jahre


... hier fehlt der Nennwert zur Toleranzangabe, ... 100 +/-30 Jahre kommt hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (18. Januar 2019)

open-air schrieb:


> ... sind wir auch.


Na, wer fühlt sich denn da gleich auf den Schlips getreten.. 



open-air schrieb:


> ... hier fehlt der Nennwert zur Toleranzangabe, ... 100 +/-30 Jahre kommt hin


Toleranz? Manche Dinge sind nicht zu tolerieren. Monster, die mit der Knopfleiste der Decke zum Kopf hin schlafen beispielsweise. Oder die Sorte "Mensch", welche die Klopapierrolle zur Wand abrollend aufhängt. 


.. es wird Zeit für Updates beim TE. Das nimmt verrückte Züge an hier.


----------



## open-air (18. Januar 2019)

Nee, nee, nix auf den Schlips, alles gut.
Wir müssen uns ja die Zeit vertreiben bis neue Infos kommen.


----------



## Janosch23 (18. Januar 2019)

Bis es dann im Frühjahr weitere Neuigkeiten zum Kollegen aus NZ gibt, hier nochmal die schwäbische Variante
Mit neuem LRS und abgespecktem Dämpfer fahrfertig jetzt gemessene 14,5 kg.


----------



## codit (18. Januar 2019)

Der Sattel ist tatsächlich heute gekommen und mittlerweile montiert. Morgen soll es dann ein Photoshooting geben.

Sehr zufriedenstellend ist die Gewichtskontrolle verlaufen. Ohne Dichtmilch in den Reifen (die zeigen nach 3 Wochen übrigens immer noch keinen Luftverlust) hat die Waage 14,55 kg angezeigt (Messgenauigkeit +-50 gr). Drangehangen hat das komplette Bike mit Pedalen und Tacho, aber ohne Trinkflasche. Die geplanten 240gr Dichtmilch dazugerechnet, komme ich auf *14,8 kg fahrfertig*. Stimmt bis auf wenige Gramm mit der Startkalkulation überein.

Alles im grünen Bereich, da wollte ich hin. Von Getriebebikes mit Rohloff kenne ich aus Erfahrung die +1kg im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Rädern mit Kettenschaltung (1-fach). Das durch die Pinion C1.12 inklusive der nötigen "verstärkten" Hinterradnabe ein weiteres Pfund dazu kommt, war auch klar. Und genau da liegt mein fertiges Taniwha. Ziehe ich die 3 Pfund Pinion-"Zulage" von den 14,4 kg (ohne Pedale, ohne Tacho) ab, komme ich mit 12,9 rechnerisch genau dorthin, wo vergleichbare Kettenschaltungs-Bikes (z.B. irgendwas zwischen Santa Cruz 5010 und Bronson) liegen. Auch die Preislage ist ähnlich, ich habe 7500,- Euronen investiert.

Für 3 Pfund die Vorteile eines Mittelgetriebes, was will man mehr!


----------



## codit (18. Januar 2019)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Bis es dann im Frühjahr weitere Neuigkeiten zum Kollegen aus NZ gibt, hier nochmal die schwäbische Variante
> Mit neuem LRS und abgespecktem Dämpfer fahrfertig jetzt gemessene 14,5 kg.


Meine aktuelles Winterbike sieht aber "etwas" versiffter aus. Besser gesagt, es ist im Wald perfekt getarnt. War Heute auch auf ner kleinen Runde, Temperatur bei uns in Odins Wald leiderknapp über Frost, teilweise gut schlammig


----------



## codit (18. Januar 2019)

*
Das ist die finale Teileliste vor dem Start der lebenslangen Optimierung*.
Die rot markierten Komponentengewichte sind ausgewogen. Das Komplettgewicht ebenfalls (allerdings ohne Dichtmilch, die Waage hat 14,555 kg angezeigt). Addiert man die Komponentengewichte, ergeben sich 130 gr zu viel. Die erklären sich durch Kürzen bei Gabelschaft, Schaltzügen, Schaltzuhüllen und Bremsleitungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janosch23 (18. Januar 2019)

codit schrieb:


> Meine aktuelles Winterbike sieht aber "etwas" versiffter aus. Besser gesagt, es ist im Wald perfekt getarnt. War Heute auch auf ner kleinen Runde, Temperatur bei uns in Odins Wald leiderknapp über Frost, teilweise gut schlammig



Ich hab's wirklich versucht das Ding heute dreckig zu bekommen, aber trotz großer Runde nix zu holen. Frost-Dreck klebt einfach net ...


----------



## Speedskater (18. Januar 2019)

Bei meinem Alutech Fanes Pinion mit P1.18 und 2x Baron bleibt die Waage bei 15,7 kg stehen.
Schau mer mal ob ich mit meinem neuen Spielzeug unter 14 kg bleibe.


----------



## hardtails (18. Januar 2019)

codit schrieb:


> Meine aktuelles Winterbike sieht aber "etwas" versiffter aus. Besser gesagt, es ist im Wald perfekt getarnt. War Heute auch auf ner kleinen Runde, Temperatur bei uns in Odins Wald leiderknapp über Frost, teilweise gut schlammig



Fahr Mal weiter rein, hier hinten heute feinster snowride


----------



## codit (18. Januar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Fahr Mal weiter rein, hier hinten heute feinster snowride


Schaff ich Weichei leider nicht! Nach 2,5h wird es mir auch bei +2 Grad (wie Heute) zu kalt. Da komme ich von Bensem nur über Ohlyturm/Meli-Plattform und wieder heim.


----------



## codit (19. Januar 2019)

Hab Heute mein Taniwha das erste Mal (kurz, 200 Höhenmeter) bewegt - zum Photoshooting und retour. Erster Eindruck: Fühlt sich sehr gut an, die Geo passt wie erwartet. Der Lenker muss aber noch 1 cm tiefer. Überraschenderweise läuft der Antrieb gefühlt eher leichter als ich das von meinen Speedhub-Rädern gewohnt bin.

Ungewohnt war für mich das Geräusch vom Nabenfreilauf, dachte zuerst "was schleift denn da?". Bin als Rohloff-Fahrer da halt eher die leisen Töne gewohnt. An das "Klacken" beim Antreten im Getriebe muss ich mich auch noch gewöhnen.

Jetzt aber die versprochenen Photos vom Endzustand nach der Aufbauphase:
















Die Fahrwerksabstimmung, richtige Fahreindrücke und Photos "in action" gibt es dann ab März.

edit: Habe die Photos in reduzierter Auflösung neu eingebunden. Die Originalauflösung kann das Forumssystem offenbar nicht direkt einbetten (in der Voransicht hats gepasst)


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2019)

Auch wenn man die Fotos hier (noch) nicht sieht, def. das schönste Getriebebike auf dem Markt 
Sieht sogar weniger nach Getrieberad aus wie manches mit Kettenschaltung 

Also mein Pinion tretet sich auch gefühlt auf jedenfall leichter wie meine 3 Rohloffräder.

G.


----------



## codit (19. Januar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auch wenn man die Fotos hier (noch) nicht sieht, def. das schönste Getriebebike auf dem Markt


Danke! Problem ist gefixt.


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Januar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also mein Pinion tretet sich auch gefühlt auf jedenfall leichter wie meine 3 Rohloffräder.





codit schrieb:


> Überraschenderweise läuft der Antrieb gefühlt eher leichter als ich das von meinen Speedhub-Rädern gewohnt bin.



Und das obwohl es ja eigentlich den schlechteren Wirkungsgrad hat......

Schönes  Rad


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Januar 2019)

Ja ist denn schon März: mal schauen, ob du das noch durchhälst. Hast du noch Milch in die Reifen? Wenn die so halten würde ich definitv weniger reinmachen. Ich mache bei mir nie mehr als 60ml in neue Reifen. Das reicht definitiv. Wenn es nicht reicht ist das Loc dann zu groß.

Schauen wir mal, wenn es das BDW wird... Würdig ist es auf alle Fälle!


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Januar 2019)

Ach ja: noch Glückwunsch zu neuen Bike und viel Spaß. Wart Ihr heute noch "normal" fahren? War fast nix los... Und das bei dem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2019)

Def. ein Bike der Woche (Jahres )...aber ich würde mir das nicht antun wollen 

G.


----------



## codit (19. Januar 2019)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ja ist denn schon März: mal schauen, ob du das noch durchhälst. Hast du noch Milch in die Reifen? Wenn die so halten würde ich definitv weniger reinmachen. Ich mache bei mir nie mehr als 60ml in neue Reifen. Das reicht definitiv. Wenn es nicht reicht ist das Loc dann zu groß.
> 
> Schauen wir mal, wenn es das BDW wird... Würdig ist es auf alle Fälle!


Danke für die Blumen!

Milch ist keine drin, hält trotzdem dicht. Offenbar brauchts bei den aktuellen Contis die Milch nur noch für die Selbstreparatur. Werde dann wohl wirklich erstmal etwas weniger reingeben.


----------



## codit (19. Januar 2019)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ach ja: noch Glückwunsch zu neuen Bike und viel Spaß. Wart Ihr heute noch "normal" fahren? War fast nix los... Und das bei dem Wetter.


War um die gewohnte Uhrzeit auf der Fuchs/Ohlyrunde. Am Fuchs war Hochbetrieb, Perga hat eine Gruppe vorbei geführt. Weiter oben war dann aber gähnende Leere, nur die Forstarbeiter unterhalb vom Ohly.


----------



## Ahija (19. Januar 2019)

Hast du noch etwas auf dem Rahmen kleben oder wieso die starken Wechsel zwischen matt und hochglanz am Unterrohr?

Aufbau ist sehr stimmig. Ne schöne schwarze Bude.


----------



## Speedskater (19. Januar 2019)

Schaut sehr gut aus.


----------



## codit (19. Januar 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Hast du noch etwas auf dem Rahmen kleben oder wieso die starken Wechsel zwischen matt und hochglanz am Unterrohr?
> 
> Aufbau ist sehr stimmig. Ne schöne schwarze Bude.


Danke!
Auf die Unterseite vom Unterrohr habe ich eine Schutzfolie geklebt (3M 8591). Ist zwar als Matt angegeben, glänzt aber trotzdem.


----------



## open-air (20. Januar 2019)




----------



## codit (20. Januar 2019)

Îch bin so schwach! Anstelle wie geplant im März habe ich mein Taniwha schon Heute defloriert. Oben am Fuchstrail habe ich etliche Runden gedreht, die ersten jeweils 1000 Höhenmeter rauf- und wieder runter vollgemacht und das Fahrwerk eingestellt. Der Fuchs hat da den Vorteil, das man auf einer kurzen Runde von etwa 2.5km und nur 120m Höhendifferenz die einschlägigen Fahrsituationen schon repetieren kann. Runterwärts auf angelegter und gepflegter Piste mit Hindernissen, hochwärts (wer will und ich will das) auf einem schönen Uphill-Trail, den so mancher meiner Vereinskollegen net so gern mag .

Erstes Fazit: das Taniwha geht super in beide Neigungsrichtungen. Die Hinterbauperformance in Zusammenspiel mit dem DT 535 ist so viel besser, als alles was ich bisher kenne, einfach ein Traum  . Uphill gibt es leichtes antriebsinduziertes Wippen (offener Dämpfer), das im Drive-Mode des Dämpfers auf Null reduziert werden kann, ohne merkliche Nachteile bei der Traktion. Ich werde vermutlich zukünftig trotzdem auch in Uphillpassagen offen fahren, das Wippen ist nicht sehr ausgeprägt, und einsacken tut der Dämpfer auch bei viel Steigung kaum. Nur bei vielen Höhenmetern am Stück (>500, in den Alpen) könnte der Drive-Modus wirklich sinnvoll sein. Der DT 535 passt in jedem Fall optimal zum Taniwha Trail. Danke nochmal @tfdelacruz für die Empfehlung, Bombe!

Mit der Pike RCT3 habe ich etwas mehr zu tun gehabt bei der Einstellung, bis sie mit dem Hinterbau mithalten konnte. Ich fahre die Gabel bewusst mit wenig SAG (25%), weil ich Abtauchen an Stufen überhaupt nicht leiden kann. Damit sie trotzdem feinfühlig bleibt, war wenig LSC und viel Zugstufendämpfung nötig. Mehr zur Fahrwerkseinstellung im nächsten Post.

Die Überraschung für mich ist, das das Taniwha Trail bergauf besser geht als mein Helius AC und zwar sowohl auf Pfad als auch auf Fortautobahn. Bei Spitzkehren hochwärts (es gibt da eine fiese 150°, nicht steil, aber wenig Platz) kämpfe ich noch etwas mit dem längeren Bike. Da muss ich mich halt dran gewöhnen. Selbst in den steilsten Sektionen (bei uns) bleibt noch ein leichter Gang ungenutzt, dass wird goil in den Dolomiten ! Tretlagerhöhe ist perfekt, bei den 170er Kurbeln habe ich keine Aufsetzgefahren gehabt.

Bergab fahr ich ja eher langsam, ich habe aber so das Gefühl, dass das Rad mich da beschleunigen wird (ob das für mich gesund ist?). Das Taniwha liegt in jedem Fall sehr stabil und sicher. Zwischen eng stehenden Bäumen muss ich wegen der 78cm Lenkerbreite noch etwas aufpassen, bin nur 72cm gewohnt. Begeistert bin ich davon, was das Rad aus Drops macht. Sehr balanciertes Verhalten. Landungsverhalten sehr soft. In der Luft muss ich mich dran gewöhnen nimmer nach vorne zu drücken (brauchts bei Speedhub-Gewicht hinten).

Im Vergleich zum Erstsitzen gestern habe ich übrigens die Lenkerhöhe NICHT reduziert (bleibt beim 20mm Spacer unterm Vorbau), sondern den Sattel auf mittlere Position nach hinten geschoben. Passt. Das Gesurre des Nabenfreilaufs (ich will im Wald Ruhe!) habe ich mit einer Fettpackung wegbekommen.

So jetzt noch einige Photos für Euch! Das erste Taniwha am Fuchstrail:




Vor der Defloration (äh, ersten Abfahrt):




Taniwha in Gefahr:




Actionphotos gingen heute leider nicht, meine  musste arbeiten .


----------



## codit (20. Januar 2019)

Wie versprochen noch meine Daten zur Fahrwerkseinstellung:

Ich, derzeit mit Winterspecke 83 kg + Winterklamotten + Rucksack

Taniwha Trail 140mm Größe 455 (Reach) MJ2019, Dämpfer DT R535 One 210x55 MJ2019
Luftdruck 260 psi (ich mag als Ingenieur SI-Einheiten lieber, an der Dämpferpumpe kann man die psi aber besser ablesen)
macht 16,5mm (30%) SAG
Zugstufe 20 von 40 Klicks geschlossen

Gabel RS Pike RCT3 MJ2019, 150mm, Tokens nicht verändert (keine Ahnung was drin ist)
Luftdruck 90 psi macht ca. 25% SAG
LSC 6 von 17 Klicks geschlossen
Zugstufe 12 von 18 Klicks geschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2019)

Doch noch vernünftig geworden 

G.


----------



## ExcelBiker (20. Januar 2019)

codit schrieb:


> Mit der Pike RCT3 habe ich etwas mehr zu tun gehabt bei der Einstellung, bis sie mit dem Hinterbau mithalten konnte. Ich fahre die Gabel bewusst mit wenig SAG (25%), weil ich Abtauchen an Stufen überhaupt nicht leiden kann. Damit sie trotzdem feinfühlig bleibt, war wenig LSC und viel Zugstufendämpfung nötig.


Wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast, experimentier mal mit Neopos. Hab in der Lyrik, und die haben richtig viel gebracht.
Falls du die nicht kennen solltest: http://www.rideformula.com/technologies/neopos/


----------



## Speedskater (20. Januar 2019)

Schaut gut aus.

Ich habe meinem Fanes ein Paar Kurbelsöckchen spendiert.


----------



## codit (20. Januar 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus.


Danke Dir! Meine Kubeln sind ja aus Alu, die müssen ihre Narben mit Würde tragen.


----------



## codit (20. Januar 2019)

Habe mal eine Bewerbung zum BdW ins einschlägige Photoalbum eingestellt. Wer mag, darf gerne "liken":
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2348747?in=set

Hab ja zum BdW prinzipiell die Einstellung von @LB Jörg und schaue wegen der teilweise fiesen Kommentare dort eher selten rein. Nach diverser Ermunterung probiere ich es trotzdem mal. Mein altersbedingte Abgeklärtheit  wird mir im Erfolgsfall ja hoffentlich helfen.


----------



## DerohneName (20. Januar 2019)

Sehr sehr cooles Bike...sowas würde ich liebend gerne Mal testen. 
Ich hoffe es wird seitens Shimano oder Sram mehr hinsichtlich Getriebebikes investiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (21. Januar 2019)

codit schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Bewerbung zum BdW ins einschlägige Photoalbum eingestellt. Wer mag, darf gerne "liken":
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2348747?in=set
> 
> Hab ja zum BdW prinzipiell die Einstellung von @LB Jörg und schaue wegen der teilweise fiesen Kommentare dort eher selten rein. Nach diverser Ermunterung probiere ich es trotzdem mal. Mein altersbedingte Abgeklärtheit  wird mir im Erfolgsfall ja hoffentlich helfen.


Is halb so wild 
Die meisten werden es lieben 
Ein paar werden blöde Sprüche abgeben 
Ich fand es immer lustig


----------



## Ahija (21. Januar 2019)

codit schrieb:


>


Gefällt mir richtig, richtig gut. Aus dem Winkel fotografiert fällt das Getriebe nicht einmal auf. Erst auf den zweiten Blick zum Hinterrad sieht man, dass etwas nicht ganz der Norm entspricht. 

Welches Fett für den Freilauf hast du genommen? Ich hatte bislang immer das Shimano Fett bemüht, welches ich auch sonst zur Montage verwende.
Leider hält es, selbst mit einer wirklich großzügigen Packung, maximal eine Tour. Dann fängt es gegen Ende schon wieder leicht an zu klackern.
Ein richtig zähes Fett habe ich nicht zu Hause, wüsste jedoch auch nicht, ob dies die Funktion, gerade bei aktuellen Temperaturen, nicht sogar negativ beeinflusst?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2019)

codit schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Bewerbung zum BdW ins einschlägige Photoalbum eingestellt. Wer mag, darf gerne "liken":
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2348747?in=set
> 
> Hab ja zum BdW prinzipiell die Einstellung von @LB Jörg und schaue wegen der teilweise fiesen Kommentare dort eher selten rein. Nach diverser Ermunterung probiere ich es trotzdem mal. Mein altersbedingte Abgeklärtheit  wird mir im Erfolgsfall ja hoffentlich helfen.




Ohoh, ich seh schon wieder übelste Kommentare. Aber soange man sie mit Spaß und Ironie beantwortet sollte das zu schaffen sein 

Was mir am Gewicht noch auffällt. Würde ich deine Aufbau nehmen und nur die Teile tauschen, die ich bevorzuge und gleichzeitig bei mir weniger wiegen, dann wäre das Rad nochmal so 400g leichter  ...ohne Stabilitätseinbußen für mich 

G.


----------



## codit (21. Januar 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Welches Fett für den Freilauf hast du genommen? Ich hatte bislang immer das Shimano Fett bemüht, welches ich auch sonst zur Montage verwende.
> Leider hält es, selbst mit einer wirklich großzügigen Packung, maximal eine Tour. Dann fängt es gegen Ende schon wieder leicht an zu klackern.
> Ein richtig zähes Fett habe ich nicht zu Hause, wüsste jedoch auch nicht, ob dies die Funktion, gerade bei aktuellen Temperaturen, nicht sogar negativ beeinflusst?


DT Swiss Mehrzweckfett für Naben mit Klinke und Feder:
https://www.hibike.de/dt-swiss-mehr...f9055e325c44479ed80f917a4ff90328#var_91563235


----------



## codit (21. Januar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was mir am Gewicht noch auffällt. Würde ich deine Aufbau nehmen und nur die Teile tauschen, die ich bevorzuge und gleichzeitig bei mir weniger wiegen, dann wäre das Rad nochmal so 400g leichter  ...ohne Stabilitätseinbußen für mich
> G.


Erzähl mal bitte, 400gr sind ja echt eine Menge! Variostütze 100 und Vorderreifen 200 und …. ? Du bist ja ein ganz langes Stück größer als ich, würdest also vermutlich den 485er Rahmen (XL) nehmen, der ist 100gr schwerer als mein L.

Da meine Frau im Winter 19/20 auch was Neues bekommen soll, haben wir das Taniwha bei Ihr mal mit Fokus auf Gewichtseinsparung an den Laufrädern durchkalkuliert. U.a. mit einer "normalen" Hinterradnabe, da sie mit ihren 55kg nicht so viel Kettenzug generieren wird. So könnte man den kleinsten Rahmen mit 14,0 aufbauen. Mal sehen. Sieht so aus:


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2019)

codit schrieb:


> Erzähl mal bitte, 400gr sind ja echt eine Menge! Variostütze 100 und Vorderreifen 200 und …. ? Du bist ja ein ganz langes Stück größer als ich, würdest also vermutlich den 485er Rahmen (XL) nehmen, der ist 100gr schwerer als mein L.
> 
> Da meine Frau im Winter 19/20 auch was Neues bekommen soll, haben wir das Taniwha bei Ihr mal mit Fokus auf Gewichtseinsparung an den Laufrädern durchkalkuliert. U.a. mit einer "normalen" Hinterradnabe, da sie mit ihren 55kg nicht so viel Kettenzug generieren wird. So könnte man den kleinsten Rahmen mit 14,0 aufbauen. Mal sehen. Sieht so aus:



Ne, meins wäre schon schwerer wie deins, nur teilweise meine Teile an deinem, dann wäre es leichter.

Mein XTR Race wiegt so 200g weniger, dazu die 203er UL Trickstuffscheibe vorne wäre so 40g leichter, trotz der 1,9mm dicke, glaub ich.
200er Vecnum Sattelstütze, müßt ich gucken,die wiegt ungekürzt 560 oder 590. Und dann hab ich noch das Glück das mein Lieblingssattel ein ganzes Stück leichter ist. Den den du drauf hast, den hab ich nur am Fati.

Dummerweise sind bei mir andere Anbauteile schwerer, dazu XL. Aber auf 15,1 müßte ich kommen. Wären schonmal 2kg leicher wie mein GPI 

G.


----------



## open-air (21. Januar 2019)

Super , da werde ich Dich ja nur noch von hinten sehen.
Leider bin ich nur bis zur üblichen Bank gekommen, .... hatte die Frau und nicht das Bike dabei.
Hatte doch das richtige Gefühl mal den Fuchs zu besuchen.
War ja super Wetter zum Einstelen.


----------



## codit (22. Januar 2019)

open-air schrieb:


> Super , da werde ich Dich ja nur noch von hinten sehen.


 Oh, ich galube, das wird nicht passieren.


----------



## open-air (23. Januar 2019)

codit schrieb:


> Oh, ich galube, das wird nicht passieren.


Dann den Kondensstreifen ....


----------



## codit (26. Januar 2019)

Weil mir die Trinkflasche am Rad sehr wichtig ist, muss die auch mal ins Bild:




Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, passt trotz Fidlock nur eine kleine 450er Flasche. Bei der Großen haben trotz gedrehtem Dämpfer 4mm Luft gefehlt. Mit Hochstellen des Halters um ca. 12mm hinten hätte es gepasst. Aber das resultierende Kippdrehmoment auf die Befestigung im Rahmen beim Ausdrehen der Flasche war mir zu riskant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (26. Januar 2019)

Eventuell passt ja die neu Fidlock Flasche die für das YT Jeffsy vorgestellt wurde. https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/2149
Ich finde sie allerdings etwas teuer, aber bin trotzdem am überlegen, gerade für den Sommer.
Aus Erfahrung würde ich noch empfehlen einen etwas stabileren Unterrohrschutz zu verwenden.

Auf jeden Fall ein schöner Aufbau.


----------



## codit (26. Januar 2019)

Birk schrieb:


> Eventuell passt ja die neu Fidlock Flasche die für das YT Jeffsy vorgestellt wurde. https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/2149
> Ich finde sie allerdings etwas teuer, aber bin trotzdem am überlegen, gerade für den Sommer.
> Aus Erfahrung würde ich noch empfehlen einen etwas stabileren Unterrohrschutz zu verwenden.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ein schöner Aufbau.


Kurz und dafür breit, die sollte funktionieren. Ich kannte die nicht, vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## codit (30. Januar 2019)

Pinion Bike Gallerie hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pinion-mtb-gallerie.884495/


----------



## codit (23. März 2019)

Nach den ersten 20000 Höhenmetern auf dem Taniwha fühle ich mich darauf zu Hause. Das Rad gefällt und erfüllt meine Erwartungen vollständig. Ein Einsatzfoto von Heute (die typische Wochenendausfahrt startet immer mit einer Runde über den Fuchstrail):



Den ersten Schmiss hat der Carbonrahmen übrigens schon ab. Oberflächenabschürfung am Hinterbau rechts wegen Felskontakt (entlanggeschrapt). Macht nichts und wird nicht der letzte bleiben.

Dem Einen oder Anderen habe ich ja versprochen, sobald möglich etwas zu meinen Fahreindrücken zu berichten. 
Also dann.

*Mir gefällt:*

+ Die Leistung des Hinterbaus ist eine Wucht und der DT R535 passt perfekt dazu. Sehr sensibel, die Traktion aufwärts über Wurzeln und kleine Stufen ist superb. Das Schluckvermögen in steinigen Abschnitten abwärts übertrifft das was ich gewohnt bin (Helius AC mit Speedhub) deutlich. Trotzdem ist viel Gegenhalt zum Abdrücken an Bodenwellen etc. vorhanden.

+ Bergauf fährt sich das Bike recht effizient. Sicher weit entfernt von Marathontauglichkeit, aber für lange Tagestouren und eine Woche in den Alpen sehr gut geeignet. Ich merke da keinen Unterschied zu meinem identisch bereiften Helius AC, das ich die letzten Wochen parallel genutzt habe.

+ Die im Vergleich zum Helius moderat längere Geometrie gibt mir bergab mehr Sicherheit. Bezgl. Wendigkeit merke ich keinen Nachteil.

+ Hinterrad umsetzen geht seeehr leicht (bin halt das Speedhub-Gewicht gewohnt).

*2 Sachen gefallen mir nicht* so, bzw. ich hab mich noch nicht daran gewöhnt:

- Der Freilauf der Nabe (Pinion) ist mir schon wieder zu laut, aber ich mag nicht jeden Monat neues Fett reinpacken.
Wegen der Nabe ist beim Hinterradausbau übrigens immer Achtsamkeit geboten, sonst fällt garantiert der Freilauf raus (die Schwerkraft reicht!). Werde im nächsten Winter vielleicht noch ein Hinterrad mit einer anderen Nabe (ChrisKing?) aufbauen.

- Den kleinen Q-Faktor der Kurbel bei der Pinion C-Line merke ich (leider und wieder Erwarten) deutlich. Beschwerden habe ich deswegen zwar nicht, aber es fühlt sich falsch an.


----------



## kraZey (16. April 2019)

Vielen Dank für den Thread  ..hat mir echt geholfen um ein paar Infos und Tipps für meinen zukünftigen Zerode-Aufbau abzugreifen


----------



## codit (14. August 2019)

Hier geht es demnächst weiter. Meine Waldfee (Ehefrau seit 26 Jahren) hat in den letzten Wochen am Kronplatz (nach einem Sturz auf der Ruis ) entschieden, dass Ihr Helius RC



nach 10 Jahren einen Nachfolger braucht. Und es wird ……. ein Taniwha Trail. Kam jetzt nicht so überraschend, Sie hat das meine (siehe Vorposts) schon des Öfteren ausprobiert.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2019)

G.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. August 2019)

Der Daumen gilt natürlich nicht dem Sturz, sondern dem Umstand, dass hier weitergebaut wird.


----------



## codit (15. August 2019)

Es soll wie schon bei mir die Trail Variante mit 140mm Federweg werden. Die kleinste Rahmengröße mit 430mm Reach. Rahmenfarbe schwarz, meine Frau besteht aber darauf das etwas Orange ins Spiel kommt. Warum seht Ihr oben, Ihr Helius RC ist orange eloxiert.

Schwierig wird, weil Sie beim Gewicht nicht allzuviel auf die 13,2kg ihres RC draufpacken will. Sonst wird ihr als 57kg Frau das Tragen (selten) und Heben zu beschwerlich. Also gilt es zuerst im Vergleich zu meinem Aufbau mindestens 1kg Gewicht zu sparen. Das wird aufwendig und geht nur mit 3 Kompromissen:

1) Leichte Laufräder mit nur 28 Speichen (und orangen Naben). Da gibt es leider keine passende Hinterradnabe in Singlespeed. Bei ihrem Gewicht und 27 Zoll wird das Hinterrad aber auch bei Standardnabe mit "kleiner" Abstützbreite stabil genug. Wird ein Eigenbau mit Newmen SL 25 Felgen, Tune King/Kong Naben und CX Ray. Zur Kong Nabe sagt Uli, dass die auch bei Pinion hält. Ist schön leicht und gibt es in Orange. Wird mal probiert. Wenn es nicht gut geht, Laufradbau ist bei mir eh Hobby.

2) Bereifung wird schon eher kritisch. Gegenwärtig schwört meine Holde auf Conti TK2.2 vorne (alte RQ-Variante ohne Apex aber Protection) hinten schwankt sie zwischen MK2 2.2 Protection (gibt es leider nimmer) und TK2.2. Beim Neuen werden wir es mal mit MK3 vorne und CrossKing Protection 2.2 hinten probieren. Spart gegenüber der Vernunftkombi TK2.4/Baron vorne und MK3 hinten immens Gewicht. Wenn die Leichtkombi nicht taugt, wandert der MK3 eben später nach hinten und vorne gibt es was Neues.

3) Der Revive und damit Sacki werde ich indirekt untreu. Selbst fahre ich diese Topstütze aber weiter an meinen 3 Rädern!. Für meine Frau soll es eine Vecnum Nivo werden, spart 100gr ohne Funktionsnachteil. Nur die Reduzierhülse gefällt mir persönlich nicht so.

Über alles sind 13,7kg Gesamtgewicht mit Pedalen, Tacho und Trinkflaschenhalter angepeilt. 
Wenn alles gut geht wird es noch minimal leichter. Eine Teileliste für die Aufbauplanung hängt an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2019)

Wennste die Reduzierhülse erstmal verbaut hast, wirste sie schnell vergessen 
Ich habe an einem Laufrad ja auch eine Kong. Welche Rasterung haben denn die mittlerweile? Weil das ist der Punkt der mir an meiner net sooo 100% gefällt.

G.


----------



## codit (15. August 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wennste die Reduzierhülse erstmal verbaut hast, wirste sie schnell vergessen
> Ich habe an einem Laufrad ja auch eine Kong. Welche Rasterung haben denn die mittlerweile? Weil das ist der Punkt der mir an meiner net sooo 100% gefällt.
> 
> G.


Hi Jörg,

24 Rastpunkte, seit dem blauen Freilaufkörper (2016?) unverändert. Macht klar nochmal viel Leerweg nach Rückpositionieren der Kurbel im kleinen Gang. Meine Frau meint aber, damit zurecht zu kommen. Sie ist eher nicht die "Trailerin". Ansonsten wär es diesmal wirklich die orangene Chris King ISO geworden. Die hätte ich auch in Singlespeed bekommen (8 Wochen Lieferzeit). So heißt es einiges Gewicht und ordentlich Geld gespart.

Grüße
codit


----------



## Birk (15. August 2019)

Relativ leicht, Singlespeed, 0,52° Rasterung, orange und 28 Loch fällt mir noch Industrie Nine ein. https://industrynine.com/hubs/mountain/hydra-classic-single-speed-6b-rear/


----------



## codit (15. August 2019)

Birk schrieb:


> Relativ leicht, Singlespeed, 0,52° Rasterung, orange und 28 Loch fällt mir noch Industrie Nine ein. https://industrynine.com/hubs/mountain/hydra-classic-single-speed-6b-rear/


Die hatte ich auch mal kurz auf dem Schirm. Wird aber jetzt erst mal eine Tune, da ist mir der Hersteller ähnlich sympathisch wie der Chris King oder das Team von Acros. Wenn die Rasterung zum Problem wird, denke ich 2020 noch mal nach, wird dann aber eher CK.


----------



## codit (16. August 2019)

Die ersten Teile sind schon da. Zu früh, aber dem Abverkaufsangebot der Magura Trail SL bei bike24 konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Günstig und dazu noch das Modell 2018, das noch die 2-Finger Carbonhebel hat. Auf die 2-Finger Hebel von Magura stehen meine Frau und ich. Geber weiter innen montiert resultiert in für uns perfekten Hebelverhältnissen. Die aktuellen 1-Finger Hebel brauchen mehr Fingerkraft und sind aus unserer Sicht kein ergonomischer Benefit.



Die orangen Decals kann man (auch in vielen anderen Farben) direkt bei Magura um 15 Euronen bestellen. Die originalen blauen Decoringe
der Sättel passen nicht zum geplanten Farbkonzept, deshalb habe ich sie herausgenommen. Orange Ringe gibt es derzeit leider (noch) nicht.

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich gleich noch den Beast 740mm mit 15mmRise mitgeordert. Das Teil ist ein optisches Schmuckstück, dIe Verarbeitung erste Sahne. Mal sehen, wie lange die 142gr in der Praxis am Leben bleiben. Gibt übrigens lebenslanges Crash-Replacement (zu 50%) für den Erstbesitzer, ist doch fair!


----------



## codit (19. August 2019)

Da sind sie, die Laufräder für die Waldfee:




Klar 27,5 die sind ja für ein Taniwha . Aufgebaut habe ich auf gleichmässige Spannung mit +-0.3mm Toleranz bei Rundlauf und Höhenschlag. Vorderrad ist um 0.5mm nach rechts, Hinterrad um 1mm nach links zentriert für bessere Spannungssymmetrie.

VORNE
Tune King Boost 28L (124gr), Newmen SL XA (381gr), Sapim Polyax Alu 14mm,
CXray L280 R282
Spannung L 1060...1130N R 840...930N
656gr ohne Felgenband/Ventil

HINTEN
Tune Kong 28L 142mm (214gr), Newmen SL XA (385gr), Sapim Polyax Alu 14mm,
CXray L282 R280
Spannung L 680...750N R 1020...1080N
(gibt leider keinen Singlespeeder mehr bei Tune, aber bei dem Federgewicht meiner Frau
wird es schon auch links reichen)
750gr ohne Felgenband/Ventil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (20. August 2019)

schick


----------



## MichiP (20. August 2019)

Falls die Tune nix ist........

Come to the dark side 



Spoiler



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/bildschirmfoto-2019-08-09-um-15-33-34-png.895546/


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2019)

Bin echt auf fertige Rad gespannt 

G.


----------



## codit (20. August 2019)

Dauert noch etwas, ich habe gerade erst die Angebotsanfrage wegen des Rahmens an MRC geschickt.


----------



## codit (21. August 2019)

Rahmen ist bestellt . Kommt aus Neuseeland, MRC hat keinen in der Größe auf Lager.


----------



## codit (22. August 2019)

Heute nach 8 Monaten und ca. 120000 Höhenmetern einen Achsbruch an *meiner* Pinion H2R Hinterradnabe festgestellt. Hat ein paar Tage ab und an geknarzt. Gestern habe ich eine zerkleinerte Passscheibe aus dem Freilauf geholt, die Achse aber aus Zeitmangel nicht gereinigt und inspiziert. Die Ursachenforschung Heute dann nachgeholt -> . Wohl eine Folge unseres Urlaubs am Kronplatz, da habe ich des Öfteren auch den ersten Gang gebraucht.

Fazit: die H2R hält dem hohen Kettenzug der Pinion in den kleinen Gängen auch nicht sicher stand.

Eine 2. Chance bekommt die Nabe aber mit Austauschachse. Beim nächsten Bruch werde ich dann in ChrisKing investieren.


----------



## codit (13. September 2019)

Der Rahmen für die Ehefrau ist jetzt unterwegs aus Neuseeland, Habe deshalb Heute in Vorfreude mal die wichtigsten Komponenten bestellt. Die Sattelstütze muss aber noch warten. Da gibt es doch jetzt wieder eine Konkurrenz zur Vecnum. Die Devine vom Sacki (BIkeYoke) würde ca. 80gr mehr wiegen. Weil ich die Revive liebe und weil die Devine keine Hülse braucht (wird es in 31.6 geben) ist letztere deutlich im Spiel.


----------



## LarsLipp (13. September 2019)

Dann fliegt der ja jetzt die Tage über meinen Kopf. VIel Spaß beim Aufbau! Läuft deines denn wieder?


----------



## codit (13. September 2019)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Dann fliegt der ja jetzt die Tage über meinen Kopf. VIel Spaß beim Aufbau! Läuft deines denn wieder?


Bei Pinion haben Sie sich wegen der Eurobike viel Zeit gelassen. Angeblich ging die Achse Gestern raus. Ich fahre also noch Helius. Dir wünsche ich gute Wellen!

edit: Achse ist gerade eingetroffen


----------



## codit (20. September 2019)

Sattelstütze ist Heute gekommen. Wir haben uns doch für die Vecnum Nivo (in 152mm, Travelfit) entschieden:



Mit Ausnahme der Zughülle sind die Gewichte aufs Gramm exakt wie auf der Vecnum-Homepage angegeben. Die Zughülle ist deutlich (30gr) schwerer, ist eine SEHR stabile. Erinnert mich an die Rohloff-Schaltzughüllen. Vermutlich hat mein bei Vecnum Angst vor carbonzersägenden Zügen.

Der Rest der Teile dauert noch. Grund ist der DT R535 Dämpfer, der erst in KW42 lieferbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (11. Oktober 2019)

Mit dem "kleinen" Taniwha für meine Frau geht es bald los. Bis auf den Sattel sind alle Teile bei mir, der Rahmen liegt jetzt beim Zoll in Nürnberg.

Mit der gebrochenen Hinterachse für die Pinion H2R meines Tanihwas kämpft Pinion noch. Die erste Lieferung (auf Gewährleistung) hatte leider den falschen Achsstandard 135xirgendwas (<10mm, statt 142x12). Tauschen der Endkappen war leider nicht möglich, die Bohrung der Hohlachse ist bei beiden Achstypen in der Tat unterschiedlich. Damit komme ich zum Nachdenken. Die Berichte zur Haltbarkeit der H2R stammen oft vom Einsatz an Schnellspannerachsen. Dort ist die Wandstärke der Hohlachse deutlich dicker als bei 142x12. 

Seit 3 Wochen warte ich jetzt auf die 142x12 Variante der Achse. Habe zwar für die Zukunft eine Ersatzachse mitgeordert, denke jetzt aber doch über den Aufbau eines neuen Hinterrads nach. Dabei ist die CK Iso Singlespeed als Nabe raus, da sie von CK seit Juli nicht mehr gebaut wird. Ich liebäugle jetzt mit einer DT 240S singlespeed. Das Teil gibt es leider nur mit dem (für mich) unsäglichen Centerlock, aber einen Tod muss man halt sterben.

Nur am Rande: Zum Glück habe ich noch mein altes Helius AC (und werde es auch behalten). Sonst hätte ich die letzten 2 Monate durchweg Hardtail fahren müssen und sicher wieder Probleme mit dem PSA-Wert bekommen.


----------



## codit (23. Oktober 2019)

Am Montag ist der Rahmen meiner Frau eingetroffen. Taniwha Trail 430:




Bis auf den Sattel liegen alle Teile für den Aufbau auch schon im Keller. Gegenüber der ersten Planung https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-zerode-taniwha-trail.880873/post-16057178 haben sich ein paar Details geändert:

der M-Rahmen ist deutlich leichter als erwartet
Zerode liefert jetzt mit Kettenblatt und Ritzel von Pinion sowie dem neuen DS2-Drehschalter aus
bei den Bremsscheiben haben wir uns für mehr Material entschieden (Magura HC anstelle SL2)
die Teile sind jetzt alle ausgewogen
Die aktualisierte Teileliste mit den Gewichten habe ich unten angehängt.

Das Gesamtgewicht wird nach aktuellem Stand auf 13,6 kg (ohne Trinkflasche aber mit Pedalen und Tacho) hinauslaufen. Noch nicht so ganz zufrieden bin ich mit dem geplanten Hinterreifen. Der Conti Cross King 2.2 wirkt schon sehr schmalbrüstig. Eventuell wird er noch durch einen Mountain King 2.3 ersetzt.

Der Aufbau wird langsam und mit Genuss erfolgen. Ich halte Euch hier auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## codit (15. November 2019)

Verschiedene Verpflichtungen (Vereinsarbeit für den Fuchstrail, vor allem aber der Job) haben mich in den letzten Wochen etwas vom aktuellen Aufbauprojekt "abgelenkt". Deswegen wird es vor der Schmuddelwetterperiode wohl nichts mehr mit der Probefahrt für meine Waldfee. Also erst im Frühjahr, weil Schlamm und Schnee hält sie erstmal auf Ihrem gewohntem Helius.

Damit Ihr trotzdem mal was zu sehen bekommt habe ich den derzeitigen Aufbaustand dokumentiert:



Es kann momentan auch aus technischen Gründen nicht weitergehen. Nach dem Einbau der Hinterradbremse hat diese leider gezickt. Druckpunkt zwar prinzipiell da, bei längerem Halten gab dieser aber nach. Also Entlüften, leider keine Luft im System und der Effekt bleibt unverändert. Das heißt Hauptdichtung im Geber hat einen Schaden. Magura hat die Geschichte mittlerweile gerichtet (sehr schnell, bei Magura war die Bremse nur 30 Stunden!), aktuell ist das Teil mit UPS wieder auf dem Weg zu mir.

Was mir bisher so aufgefallen ist.
Die Tune-Naben sind wirklich ein Augenschmaus:



Interessant auch, dass MRC das Taniwha seit diesem Jahr mit Pinion Ritzel und Kettenblatt ausliefert. Damit hat sich mein Bedenken wegen langfristiger Ersatzteilversorgung von Zerode (in  einem der Eingangspost ganz am Anfang des Fadens)
mit dem bisher proprietären Kettenblatt (4mm Offset) in Luft aufgelöst. Für die, die es interessiert, die Pinion Bestellnummer des Offset-Kettenblatts ist P8131, auf dem Pinion-Webauftritt leider nirgends erwähnt.

Der neue Pinion-Schaltdrehgriff ermöglich eine extrem enge Schaltzugführung:




Das war es für Heute, freue mich auf das Fertigbauen!


----------



## codit (26. November 2019)

Tata… Waldfees Taniwha ist fertig. Hier die Fotos:



















Gewogen mit Pedalen und Tacho aber noch ohne Dichtmilch 13,4 kg. Mit Dichtmilch wird es exakt bei den geplanten 13,6kg liegen. Am nächsten Wochenendtag mit gutem Wetter geht es zum Einstellen des Fahrwerks auf Entjungferungsfahrt. Mal sehen, wann Wetter, Licht und Lust der Frau Fotos in Action ermöglichen...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2019)

Perfekt 

G.


----------



## codit (26. November 2019)

@LB Jörg Danke Dir für die Blumen!


----------



## Holland (26. November 2019)

Sehr schönes Gerät!
Verträgt der Carbonlenker auf Dauer die Klemmung des Schaltgriffs? Mir wurde damals nicht zum Kohlefaserteil geraten, da Kerbwirkung durch die Art der Klemmung.


----------



## LarsLipp (26. November 2019)

Dann bis Samstag...  Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## codit (26. November 2019)

Holland schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Gerät!
> Verträgt der Carbonlenker auf Dauer die Klemmung des Schaltgriffs? Mir wurde damals nicht zum Kohlefaserteil geraten, da Kerbwirkung durch die Art der Klemmung.


Danke!

Die Pinion Klemmung entspricht den Vorgaben von Beast. Zudem wird nur mit max. 2Nm geklemmt.
Ob es tatsächlich dauerfest ist wird sich aber erst 2020 zeigen. Das Piniondrehgriff und Carbonlenker zusammenspielen kann ich nach einem Jahr mit meinem eigenen Taniwha mit Syntace-Lenker aus Erfahrung bestätigen. Der Beast-Lenker meiner Frau ist schon filigraner.

Ich sehe aber wie gesagt keine prinzipiellen Probleme. Meine Holde fährt seit 10 Jahren einen Tune-Drehschalter für Rohloff auf einem ebenfalls leichten Carbon-Lenker. Der Tune hat das selbe Klemmprinzip wie der Pinion-Drehgriff. Mit dem alten Rohloff-Drehgriff mir Quetschklemmung würde die Geschichte sicher nicht funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (26. November 2019)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Dann bis Samstag...  Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.


Freitag ist die Mitgliederversammlung. Wird übrigens spannend! Oder denkst Du schon an Deinen GebTag? Wir gehen vorher (18:00, vor der Mitgliederverammlung) Essen im Weiherhausstadion.


----------



## open-air (27. November 2019)

Sehr schönes Bike, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## codit (27. November 2019)

open-air schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike, viel Spaß damit.


Danke @open-air !


----------



## LarsLipp (27. November 2019)

Habt Ihr reserviert? Denke mal an mich, bin aber noch bei 70%


----------



## codit (28. November 2019)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Habt Ihr reserviert? Denke mal an mich, bin aber noch bei 70%


Meik hat wohl Plätze reserviert. 18:00 ist aber kein Problem, da ist dort alles leer.


----------



## MolaRam (11. Juni 2022)

Weil das Thema (Größere Trinkflasche in Zerode Taniwha Rahmen) hier irgendwo - so meine ich mich dunkel zu erinnern - mal erwähnt wurde:
Adapter zur Montage einer Thirstmaster 5000 müsste/sollte/könnte funktionieren. In Kunststoff sieht es schonmal ganz brauchbar aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

